# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ( الهرولة ليست بصفة لله) العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان -حفظه الله-

## عبد الرحيم السني

( الهرولة ليست بصفة لله) العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان -حفظه الله-

قال فضيلة الشيخ العلامة صالح بن فوزان الفوزان :- 

يقول الله عز وجل عن الحديث القدسي " من أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة " بمعنى من أسرع إلى رضائي وطاعتي أسرعت في مغفرة ذنوبه وقضاء حوائجه وليس معناه الهرولة المعروفة عندنا أن الله يهرول وإنما يفسره آخر الحديث لئن سألني لأعطينه لئن استعاذني لأعيذنه ، فمعنى الهرولة هنا المبادرة بقضاء حوائج عبده ، كما أن العبد إذا بادر إلى طاعة الله ، هل العبد يهرول ؟! يعني الهرولة طاعة وعبادة ؟! لا.الهرولة والركض والمشي هذه مباحات ليست عبادة إنما معنى من أتاني يمشي يعني من سارع إلى طاعتي وبادر إليها فأنا أبادربإجابته وإثابته وليس المراد بالهرولة على ظاهرها هنا. 
وفي هذا رد على بعض المتسرعين الذين يثبتون لله الهرولة ، المراد هنا المبادرة وهذا من باب المقابلة ، من باب أفعال المقابلة كما قال تعالى (فيسخرون منهم سخر الله منهم) ، (إنا كنا مستهزئين الله يستهزئ بهم) 
(ومكروا ومكر الله ) فهذا من باب المقابلة والجزاء ويجب معرفة هذه القواعد العظيمة يكون الإنسان على بصيرة ليعرف مذهب السلف فيها الذين هم أثبت منه وأعلم منه ولا يستقل بفهمه وعقله ويثبت لله أشياءا لا يدري عنها بناءا على ظواهر أو متشابهات وهناك أدلة محكمة تبينها وتوضحها فيرد المتشابه إلى المحكم .[ حدوث خلل في التسجيل ] وأن يتوقف عنها وأن يتعلم كيف يتعامل معها على منهج السلف ، والجادة واضحة والسلف ما قصروا في بيان الحق ووضع القواعد والضوابط لكن هذا يحتاج إلى تعلم ويحتاج إلى فهم . الإنسان ما يعتمد على فهمه ويقول هذه أدلة تدل على كذا وتدل على كذا دون أن يرى هل هي متشابهة أو محكمة أو لا يظهر له معناها يتوقف. هذا هو الطريق الحق.
مرجع :شرح السنة للبربهاري.

----------


## سيف بلعيد

بارك الله فيك
أظن تشبيه الهرولة بالمكر في كلام الشيخ غير صحيح و انت أعلم ما رأيك ؟

----------


## العرب

فوائد قيمة حفظ الله شيخنا العلامة

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك
وأضيف للفائدة أن القرينة التي صرف بها المعنى في لفظة (أتيته هرولة) ههنا عن الظاهر ليست هي شبهة التجسيم أو نحو ذلك مما تبثه عقول المتكلمة المنحرفة، فلعل بعضهم يحلو له اذ يرى ذلك في كتب علمائنا أن يقول: "أرأيتم، ها هم أولاء علماؤكم يؤولون ويصرفون المعنى عن الظاهر كما هو دأبنا، لينزهوا الله عن التجسيم ومشابهة خلقه!" انما القرينة هي ما يظهر جليا في سياق نص الحديث، بل في مقدم العبارة التي قوبلت بقوله "أتيته هرولة".. فالذي سيأتي الله مشيا، هذا لن يركب سلما - مثلا - يمشي به الى السماء ليأتي ربه، فيقابله الرب بذلك بأن يأتيه هو مهرولا اليه!! هذا معنى لا يفهمه عاقل! وكذا فسياق الكلام من اوله الى آخره ظاهر جدا في أن المراد أن من بذل للرب في العبادة وقدم ولو القدر اليسير، وجد من الرب مسارعة اليه بالرحمات والمغفرة، فمما لا يلتبس على لبيب أنه لا يمكن أن يكون المراد بالمشي والهرولة هنا المشي الحقيقي والهرولة الحقيقية.. فأما قولهم أن ذلك الصرف عن الظاهر هو للتنزيه فباطل، لأننا لو جاءنا نص يثبت لله صفة الهرولة بغير قرينة صارفة، لما قلنا فيه الا كمثل ما قلنا في صفة النزول والاستواء ونحوها، ولأثبتناها لله على النحو الذي يليق بذاته العلية تبارك وتعالى، كما هو منهج السلف رحمهم الله..

----------


## عبد الرحيم السني

وهذا رابط الصوتي:
http://ahl-athar.net/download.php?id=1318

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اخي برق كلامك صحيح

----------


## أبو عبد الأعلى

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29235

----------


## أبو الفداء

الذي أراه عند التأمل أن الجمع ممكن بين قولي أهل العلم في هذه المسألة.. فالذين عدوا الحديث من أحاديث الصفات، وأثبتوا به صفة التقرب الحقيقي والاتيان الحقيقي والهرولة على حقيقتها، لا يلزم أن يكون قول من حملوا الحديث على الكناية معارضا لقولهم، من حيث أن الله تعالى لن ينسب الى نفسه معنى من المعاني ولو من باب الكناية الا ان كان ذلك المعنى صحيحا في حقه كصفة من صفاته على الحقيقة.. ومثال ذلك قوله تعالى ((ولتصنع على عيني)) والتي هي معدودة ضمن آيات الصفات التي تثبت صفة العين لله.. فلو لم تكن لله عين على الحقيقة على كيف يليق بذاته تبارك وتعالى، لم يكن ليصح أن ينسبها الله الى نفسه على هذا النحو، ولن يقول قائل في اللغة: "أنت لي كذراعي الأيمن" مثلا الا ان كان له ذراع أيمن على الحقيقة.. أو أنت في عيني، الا ان كانت له (أو لجنسه على العموم) صفة العين على الحقيقة، أما الكيف فعلمه عند الله وحده، ولا مشابهة، فهو ليس كمثله شيء. فلما يقول الرب من أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة، فانه لا مانع - مع كون المعنى من الكنايات - من أن يكون دليلا على ثبوت صفة الاتيان والهرولة على حقيقتها لله تبارك وتعالى واتصافه بها، على نحو يليق بذاته جل وعلا. أما كون ذلك الاتيان يقابل الله به العبادات التي فيها مشي من العبد بالذات، فهذا اغراق في حمل اللفظ على ظاهره، ويحمل المتامل على التساؤل: "ان كان ذلك فيما فيه مشي، فهل يخرج بذلك ما ليس فيه مشي، وهو السواد الأعظم من العبادات؟؟ وان طبقنا نفس هذا الفهم على العبارتين السابقتين، فأي تلك العبادات التي يكون التقرب فيها الى الله بشبر حقيقي أو بذراع حقيقي؟؟"
فنقول والله أعلم بالصواب، أن الله يسارع الى العبد بالمثوبة والرحمة والجزاء فوق ما يقدم العبد من العبادات وهو سبحانه يضاعف لمن يشاء، ذلك مع كونه تبارك وتعالى متصفا بالاتيان الحقيقي والهرولة الحقيقية والتقرب الحقيقي لمن يتقرب اليه من العباد، على النحو اللائق به تبارك وتعالى، والا لو لم يكن كذلك لما استعمل الرب في حق ذاته ذلك المعنى ولو من باب الكناية. فقد تقرر عند أهل اللغة بأن الكناية لاتكون إلاّ بإثبات شاهدها من حيث الأصل.
(ملحوظة: ما سطرته في المشاركة الآنفة من قولي بأن المعنى لا يمكن حمله على الحفبفة، أردت منه أن المراد الكناية وليس الحقيقة. وفي حمله على الحقيقة بعض تكلف، ولا يلزم من كونه من الكناية نفي أصل الصفة، بل الصواب اثباتها على طريقة السلف، والله أعلم)

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين في شرحه للحديث -الشريط الثامن/ ب- كتاب التوحيد في صحيح البخاري: 
" (وإن تقرب إلي بشبر تقربت إليه ذراعاً وإن تقرب إلى ذراعاً تقربت إليه باعاً وإن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة). 

في هذه الجمل الثلاث بيان فضل الله -عز وجل-  وأنه يعطي أكثر مما فُعل من أجله، أي يعطي العامل أكثر مما عمل. 

وهذه هي القاعدة في ثواب الله عز وجل أنه يعطي أكثر مما فعل من أجله، جاء في القرآن { من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها } { مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل }. 

هذه الجمل الثلاث تدل على هذا المعنى العظيم وأن عطاء الله وثوابه أكثر من عمل العبد وكدحه يقول جل وعلا  (إن تقرب إلى بشبر تقربت إليه ذراعاً)، الشبر مسافة ما بين طرف الخنصر إلى طرف الإبهام عند مد اليد والذراع مسافة ما بين طرف الأصبع الوسطى إلى عظم المرفق وهذا هو الذي كان يقدر به سابقاً الشبر والذراع والباع وما أشبه ذلك.

وقوله : (إن تقرب إلى شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً )، اختلف العلماء في معنى هذه الجملة وما بعدها اختلف العلماء في معنى هذه الجملة وما بعدها: 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقيل إن هذا على حقيقته وأن الإنسان إذا تقرب إلى الله شبراً تقرب إليه ذراعاً، وعلى هذا فيكون هذا القول في العبادات التي تحتاج إلى مشي كالسعي إلى المساجد  والسعي إلى الحج وما أشبه ذلك، ويخرج العبادات التي لا يكون فيها مشي ولكنها كالتي تحتاج إلى مشي؛ إي أن الله يعطي العامل أكثر مما عمل. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقيل أن هذا على سبيل المثال، وأن الإنسان إذا تقرب إلى الله بقلبه تقرب الله إليه على كيفية لا نعلمها، نحن بأنفسنا نعلم كيف نتقرب إلى الله ولكن كيفية تقرب الله إلينا لا نعلمه، فالمعنى إذا تقرب الإنسان بيقلبه إلى الله فإن الله يتقرب إليه على كيفية لا تُعلم، وذلك إن الإنسان يشعر بتقربه إلى الله بالقلب، يشعر بتقربه إلى الله بالقلب، أحيانا يكون قلبه ذاكرا لله عز وجل، فيشعر بأنه قريبٌ من الله  عز وجل وأحيانا يكون غافلاً. 

فالمعنى إذا تقرب العبد إلى ربه بالقلب ومن المعلوم أن العبادات تكون سببا لتقرب القلب إلى الله عز وجل كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد)، ولهذا تشعر وأنت ساجد بأنك قريب من الله وأن الله في السماء، فيكون على هذا القول ... يكون هذا من باب ضرب المثل وليس على الحقيقة. 

وهذا القول أحسن من الأول لأنه يشمل بدلالة المطابقة جميع العبادات، والأول أختص بالعبادات ذات السعر والمشي. 

وكذلك أيضاً يقال (من تقرب إلي ذراعاً تقربت إليه باعاً). 

أما قوله (وإن أتاني يشمي أتيته هرولة) فهذا أيضاً اختلف فيه العلماء، هل هو على حقيقته أو لا؟ 

فقيل أنه على حقيقته ونحن إذا مشينا نعلم كيف نمشي، أما الله فإننا لا نعرف كيفية مشيه، ولا مانع من أن الله يمشي يقابل المتجه إليه،  فيقابله ... إذا أتاه يمشي يقابله هرولة. ويقال إن الذي يأتي سيأتي على صفة ما ولابد. 

فإذا كان الله يأتي حقيقة فإنه لابد أن يأتي على صفته (هرولة أو غير هرولة) فإذا قال عن نفسه (أتيته هرولة) قلنا ما الذي يمنع أن يكون إتيانه هرولة إذا كنا نؤمن بأنه يأتي حقيقة؛ ونحن نؤمن بأنه يأتي حقيقة فإذا كان إتيانه حقيقة فلابد أن يكون إتيانه على صفة من الصفات. فإذا أخبرنا بأنه يأتي هرولة قلنا: آمنا بالله. 

لكن كيف هذه الهرولة؟ لا يجوز لنا أن نكيفها ولا يمكن أن نتصورها، هي فوق ما يتصور وفوق ما يتكلم به. 

ولكن هذا القول يخص هذا الحكم بالعبادات التي يأتي إليها الإنسان مشياً وتبقى العبادات الأخرى التي يفعلها الإنسان وهو قائمٌ في مكانه تبقى غير مذكورة في هذا الحديث لكنها بمعناها. 

على القول الثاني نقول هذا من باب التمثيل؛ أي من أسرع إلى رضاي وإلى عبادتي أسرعت إلى ثوابه سرعةً أكثر من سرعة عمله وهذا القول يشمل جميع العبادات؛ لأن الإنسان يسرع إلى العبادة إسراعاً بالبدن وإحياناً يسرع بالقلب فقط وهو ثابت في مكانه. 

فالمهم أن للعلماء في هذه المسألة قولين -لعلماء السلف-، هل نبقيها على ظاهرها وإن كان سيخرج عنا بعض العبادات إلا أنها تثبت بالقياس، أو نقول أن هذا كناية عن أن فضل الله عز وجل أكثر عن عمل العامل وكأن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله يميل إلى هذا الرأي الأخير أنه من باب ضرب المثال. 

ويؤيد هذا بأنه ليست جميع العبادات تحتاج إلى سعي ومشي، وإبقاء الحديث على عمومه المعنوي في جميع العبادات أولى من كوننا نخصه في بعض العبادات التي لا تكون ولا عشر إلى العبادات الأخرى؛ يعني أن العبادات التي تحتاج إلى مشي قليلة بالنسبة للعبادات الأخرى فكوننا نبقي الحديث على عموم العبادات ونجعل هذا من باب ضرب المثل. 

وما زال الناس يضربون المثل بهذا، يقولون: أنا إذا رأيتك تقبل علي فإنني سأعطيك بالخطوة خطوتين، أو إذا أقبلت مشياً أُقبل إليك مسرعاً أو إذا مشيت إلي بالأقدام أمشي إليك بالجفون.

نعم فهذا أسلوب عربي معروف ولا زال إلى يومنا هذا. 

وبهذا يزول الإشكال إشكال الحديث، إن حملناه على الحقيقة لم يفتنا على هذا الحمل إلا شيءٌ واحد، وهو؟ 

العبادات التي لا تحتاج إلى مشي ولا إلى مسافة، وإن حملناه على ضرب المثل عم جميع العبادات، وهذا المثل معروف من أساليب اللغة العربية." اهـ

----------


## أبو موسى

من كتاب صفات الله للشيخ علوي السقاف

الْهَرْوَلَةُ
صفةٌ فعليةٌ خبريَّةٌ ثابتةٌ لله عَزَّ وجَلَّ بالحديث الصحيح.
•	الدليل : 
حديث أبي هريـرة رضي الله عنه عند البخاري (7405و7536) ومسلم (2675) : ((000 وإن أتاني يمشي ؛ أتيته هَرْوَلَةً)).
قال أبو إسماعيل الهروي في ((الأربعون في دلائل التوحيد)) (ص79) : (( باب الهَرْوَلَةِ لله عزَّ وجلَّ )) ثم أورد الحديث. 
و قال أبو إسحاق الحربي في ((غريب الحديث)) (2/684) بعد أن أورد حديث أبي هريرة : ((قولـه : هَرْوَلَة)) : مشيٌ سريع))اهـ.
وقال أبو موسى المديني في ((المجموع المغيث)) (3/96) في الحديث عن الله تبارك وتعالى : ((من أتاني يمشي ؛ أتيته هَرْوَلَة)) ، وهي مشي سريع ، بين المشي والعدو))اهـ.
وهذا إثبات منهما رحمهما الله للصِّفة على حقيقتها.
وقد ورد في الفتوى (رقم 6932) من فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء (3/142) ما يلي : 
((س : هل لله صفة الهَرْوَلَة؟
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسوله وآله وصحبه 000 وبعد : 
ج : نعم ؛ صفة الهَرْوَلَة على نحو ما جاء في الحديث القدسي الشريف على ما يليق به ، قال تعالى : ((إذا تقرب إليَّ العبد شبراً ؛ تقربت إليه ذراعاً ، وإذا تقرب إليَّ ذراعاً ؛ تقربت منه باعاً ، وإذا أتاني ماشياً ؛ أتيته هَرْوَلَة)).رواه : البخاري ، ومسلم.
وبالله التوفيق ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم)).
وقد وقع على هذه الفتوى كلٌ من المشايخ : عبد العزيز بن باز ، عبدالرازق عفيفي ، عبد الله بن غديان ، عبد الله بن قعود.
وفي ((الجواب المختار لهداية المحتار)) (ص 24) للشيخ محمد العثيمين قولـه: ((صفة الهَرْوَلَة ثابتة لله تعالى ؛ كما في الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه البخاري ومسلم عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ قال : ((يقول الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي به 000 (فذكر الحديث ، وفيه : ) وإن أتاني يمشي ؛ أتيته هَرْوَلَة)) ، وهذه الهَرْوَلَةُ صفة من صفات أفعاله التي يجب علينا الإيمان بها من غير تكييف ولا تمثيل ؛ لأنه أخبر بها عن نفسه ، فوجب علينا قبولها بدون تكييف ، لأنَّ التكييف قول على الله بغير علم ، وهو حرام ، وبدون تمثيل ؛ لأنَّ الله يقول : لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ)).

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

السلام عليكم 
اخي برق بالنسبة ما فهمته وكنت قد فهمته اولا ليس هو المقصود من كلامه حفظه الله انما قصده جاءت في سياق المقابلة فتفهم بسياقها فمعنى من اتاني مشيا اتيته هرولا اي السياق هنا بمعنى المبادرة فتكون من باب المقابلة وهي المبادرة هذا هو ما يفهم من كلام الشيخ 
فالمكر والخداع تفهم بالسياق فنثبت هذه الصفات لله عز وجل على سبيل المقابلة وليس على سبيل الاطلاق 
لكن الاشكال يرد في قول في اتهامه لمن اثبت صفة الهرولة بالتسرع فيقال للشيخ هناك من السلف من اثبت هذا وكذلك بعض اهل العلم 
اخي ابا الفداء قولك:تقرر عند أهل اللغة بأن الكناية لاتكون إلاّ بإثبات شاهدها من حيث الأصل.
كلامك صحيح لكن يرد علي اشكال وارجو ان تبينه لي بارك الله فيك واو غيرك
ما قولك في الحديث عبدي عطشت ولم تسقني الى اخر الحديث فهل الكناية هنا لا تكون الا باثبات شاهدها من حيث الاصل ارجو الجواب

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا إشكال من إثبات صفة الهرولة عند من يثبتها من أهل السُّنَّة، وعند من لا يثبتها = بناء عند كليهما على فهم الحديث، وهل هو دالٌّ على الصفة، أو ليس من أحاديث الصفات، ومثل هذه المسائل الخلاف فيها سائغٌ قريب.

----------


## محمد الصميلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قال الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى بعد كلام طويل حول صفة الهرولة لله عز وجل : ( وخلاصة القول إن إبقاء النص على ظاهره أولى و أسلم فيما أراه، ولو ذهب ذاهب إلى تأويله لظهور القرينة عنده في ذلك لوسعه الأمر لإحتماله )ا.هـ

[من كتاب (إزالة الستار عن الجواب المختار لهداية المحتار) ص: 31]

وكلام الشيخ رحمه الله المُسطر فيه رد على تشنيع الشيخ فوزي بن عبد الله الحميدي وتبديعه لمن قال من أهل السنة بأن الهرولة ليست بصفة لله جل وعلا بناء على أصل القرينة الظاهرة في السياق، وإن كان الصحيح أن الهرولة صفة لله تعالى.و بهذا يظهر الفرق بين علم العلماء الأكابر وغيرهم. والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو حازم البصري

جزاك الله خيراً أخي محمد الصميلي، وهلا أعطيتنا نبذة عن كتاب (إزالة الستار عن الجواب المختار لهداية المحتار).

----------


## قاهر الصليب

واضح أنها في سياق المقابلة وليست بصفة ماشاء الله جزاك الله خيراً يا ابن السني وأجزل الله المثوبة للعالم الرباني صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله
وأما دعوى المعطلة والمشبه بأنكم صرفتم اللفظ عن ظاهره 
فالأصل الظاهر إلا إذا دلة قرينة تدل بأن الظاهر غير مراد فحين إذ يصار إليه ويقال بأنه  هو المراد
مع أن من قال بأنها ليست بصفة لم يخرج الحديث عن ظاهره بل هذا هو ظاهره.

----------


## القضاعي

قواعد في أدلة الأسماء والصفات :
القاعدة الرابعة : ظاهر النصوص ما يتبادر منها إلى الذهن من المعاني وهو يختلف بحسب السياق.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هذه نصيحة ثمينة من الشيخ محمد بن بن عثيمين رحمه الله في التحذير من التجاوز فيما ورد من أسماء الله وصفاته :
السؤال : 
فضيلة الشيخ : في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا ) ، هل تثبت هذه الصفة لله عز وجل ألا وهي الملل ؟.

الجواب : 
أجيبك بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( هلك المتنطعون ، هلك المتنطعون ، هلك المتنطعون ) ، ما بالك تبحث عن ثبوت الملل لله عز وجل أو عدم ثبوته ؟. 

أنت تعلم أن الرسول خاطب الصحابة في ذلك ، وتعلم أن الصحابة أحرص منا جميعاً على معرفة صفات الله تعالى ، وهل أوردوا على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هل يمل أو لا يمل ، أو قالوا : سمعنا ، وصدقنا ، وآمنا أن الله لا يمل حتى نمل ؟! .
فما كان في الملل من نقص فهو لنا وليس لله ، فالله تعالى كامل الصفات . 

فيجب أن نتوقف عن البحث والنقاش في هذا الأمر .

وأقول لك ولغيرك ولمن سمع كلامي هذا : إن صفات الله عز وجل يجب أن يحترز الإنسان منها غاية الاحتراز ، ولا يتجاوز ما ورد ، فإن تجاوز ما ورد هلك ؛ لأنه سوف يقع في أحد أمرين : 
- إما التمثيل ولزوم النقص في صفات الله .
- وإما التعطيل . 
أحد هذين الأمرين .

وسبحان الله العظيم ، الصحابة مائة وأربعة وعشرون ألفاً ، والتابعون أكثر وأكثر ، وأئمة المسلمين سكتوا عن هذا فيأتي متأخرون من العلماء ، ويأتي الإخوة الطلبة الشباب الذين يريدون أن يتعمقوا -زعموا- في صفات الله ، فينقبون عن مثل هذه المسائل ، كم أصابع الله ؟! ، كيف عينه ؟! ، كيف وجهه ؟! .

أما تعلم أن الإمام مالك رحمه الله لما قال له شخص يا أبا عبد الله : ( الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ اسْتَوَى ) [طه:5] ، كيف استوى ؟ ، أطرق برأسه حتى جعل يتصبب عرقاً خجلاً من هذا السؤال واستعظاماً له ، وتعظيماً للرب عز وجل ، ثم رفع رأسه وقال : يا هذا ! الاستواء غير مجهول ، والكيف غير معقول ، والإيمان به واجب ، والسؤال عنه بدعة ، وما أراك إلا مبتدعاً ، ثم أمر به أن يخرج ، فأخرج من المسجد . 

هذه المسائل أيها الشباب ، مسائل الصفات لا تحرصوا على التعمق فيها حتى لا تقعوا في الهلاك ، قولوا : سمعنا وآمنا وصدقنا وليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير . 

نحن ما دمنا نعمل فالله تعالى يثيبنا ولا يمل حتى نمل ، والملل إذا كنت ترى أنه نقص فيك فلا تثبت لله صفة نقص ، فهو ملل يليق به ، ونعلم أنه لا يستلزم نقصاً في حق الله إن كان ثابتاً له . 

وأحذرك وأحذر السامعين من التنطع والتعمق في هذه المسألة الخطيرة ، عليكم بما كُلفتم به من الأعمال ، ودعوا ما لم تكلفوا به ، ابحث كيف تصلي ، كيف تتوضأ ، كيف تصوم ، كيف تتصدق ، واترك صفات الله عز وجل ، خذها كما جاءت ولا تُنقب عنها ؛ لأن أمامك أناساً أعلم منك ، وأحرص منك على معرفة الله ، وأشد حباً منك للخير وللعلم ما ناقشوا الرسول فيها . أ.هـ

---
( لقاء الباب المفتوح الحادي عشر ، السؤال 459 ، 323 ) .


أقول رحم الله العثيمين



> ابحث كيف تصلي ، كيف تتوضأ ، كيف تصوم ، كيف تتصدق ، واترك صفات الله عز وجل ، خذها كما جاءت ولا تُنقب عنها ؛ لأن أمامك أناساً أعلم منك ، وأحرص منك على معرفة الله ، وأشد حباً منك للخير وللعلم ما ناقشوا الرسول فيها


ما أوضح كلامه
ليت قومي يعلمون
اللهم غفرانك ولطفك
اللهم عافنا وأحسن خاتمتنا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم

كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين كلام نفيس جدا ولا يفهمن أحد منه الدعوة إلى تفويض معاني هذه الأسماء والصفات فكلامه في باقي كتبه ينافى هذا الأمر
ولكن المراد من كلام الشيخ ترك التعمق في ذلك 
كما جاء في الأثر:"تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تفكرو في الله".
فعلى العامي وأشباهه أن يتلقى فهم هذه الأسماء والصفات من علماء أهل السنة والجماعة ويفهما كما فهمومها
وعلى العالم أن يبين له معناها كما هي مبينة عند أسلافنا
فيقول له مثلا : الله سميع يسمع الأصوات ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع العليم ونحو هذا

أما من تصدى من أهل العلم وطلبته للرد على أهل البدع المخالفين في هذا الباب من معتزلة وجهمية وأمثالهم فلا بد لهم من دراسة هذه المسائل بالتفصيل حتى يكون قائما بالحجة دافعا للشبهة بشرط أن يكون صحيح الذهن 
أما الذي لا يجد من نفسه ذكاء ويجد منها تبلدا فلا يتصدى لهذا الأمر ويتركه لأهله

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> كلام الشيخ ابن عثيمين كلام نفيس جدا ولا يفهمن أحد منه الدعوة إلى تفويض معاني هذه الأسماء والصفات فكلامه في باقي كتبه ينافى هذا الأمر
> ولكن المراد من كلام الشيخ ترك التعمق في ذلك


لكننا أمامَ حديثٍ يجبُ فهمهُ ، فإما أن يفوّض و إمّا أن يؤوّل و إما أن يبقى على ظاهره ، فإنْ فوّضها خالفَ منهجهُ العام ، و تركُ "التعمّق" كلمة لطيفة تعني "التفويض" ، و إنْ أوّل ، فعلى كلَّ التأويلات لن يُسعَف بمعنى جيّد ، و إن أبقاها على ظاهرها وقعَ بإشكالٍ كبير .. فأيُُّها ؟ ؟ 
و في الحقيقة أن كلمة الشيخ "هذه" ستوقعه في تناقض عجيب في "مجمل منهجه" ، و إنْ أردتَ مثالاً فانظُر إلى شرحِهِ على حديثِ (الصورة) ، و إن أردتَ لطائف المواقف ، فانُظر إلى فتوى الشيخ ابن باز حولَ الحديث ، و لا تنسَ أن تقارنَ بين فتواهما ..!



> كما جاء في الأثر:"تفكروا في خلق الله ولا تفكرو في الله".


و على هذا الأثر ، لا تنظُر إلى جميع الصفات و الأفعال الإلهيّة ، فهمنا فنعم ، لم نفهم فلا ، عجيبٌ ذلكَ المنهج !



> أما من تصدى للرد على أهل البدع المخالفين في هذا الباب من معتزلة وجهمية وأمثالهم فلا بد له من دراسة هذه المسائل بالتفصيل


معرفةُ صفات اللهِ و أفعاله ليستْ لمجرد الردّ على أهل البدع ، إذْ العقيدة ليستْ ردوداً ، إنما معرفة ذلكَ لنستولد إيماناً منها ، إذْ - أيضاً - يُفهم من كلامك أنهُ لا يجبُ التعمّق بالنظر في الأفعال و الصفات ، و إن اضطررنا - عند مناقشة أهل البدع - فيجبُ التعمّق .. أيُّ منهجٍ هذا ؟ ؟ 



> بشرط أن يكون صحيح الذهن


الأصح أن تقول : بشرط أن يكون صحيح المنهج و واضحه .



> أما الذي لا يجد من نفسه ذكاء ويجد منها تبلدا فلا يتصدى لهذا الأمر ويتركه لأهله


نصيحة عجيبة ، تُظهرُ خوفاً و وجلاً من المنهج الذي نركبه ..

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لكننا أمامَ حديثٍ يجبُ فهمهُ ، فإما أن يفوّض و إمّا أن يؤوّل و إما أن يبقى على ظاهره ، فإنْ فوّضها خالفَ منهجهُ العام ، ..


 انت داخل اشمال ليه؟ (ابتسامة).
لا إشكال فيما ذكرت
الشيخ لم يفوض وإنما تكلم بشكل عام كنصيحة موجهة لمن يتعمق في البحث عن الأسماء والصفات



> و تركُ "التعمّق" كلمة لطيفة تعني "التفويض" ،


يعني أنت تنسب للشيخ أن منهجه التفويض أو دعى إليه مثلا؟!!
ما فسرته من كلام الشيخ مغالطة منك
لا يكون ترك التعمق مساويا للتفويض 
وإثبات الصفات (الذي هو منهج أهل السنة) ليس من التعمق والتنطع 
ومعنى التعمق مفهوم من سياق كلام الشيخ ثم ألا تراه قال : دعك عنك التنطع والتعمق
ألا تراه مثل له بـ"كم أصابع الله ؟! ، كيف عينه ؟! ، كيف وجهه ؟! ."

فمراد الشيخ واضح 
ولا يقول للسائل افهما هكذا من غير معنى كما تفهم (الم)

فوجه المغالطة منك أنك تركت المعنى الظاهر من كلام الشيخ وما يدل عليه منهجه المشهور عنه وما يدل عليه سياق الكلام وصريحه






> و في الحقيقة أن كلمة الشيخ "هذه" ستوقعه في تناقض عجيب في "مجمل منهجه" ، و إنْ أردتَ مثالاً فانظُر إلى شرحِهِ على حديثِ (الصورة) ، و إن أردتَ لطائف المواقف ، فانُظر إلى فتوى الشيخ ابن باز حولَ الحديث ، و لا تنسَ أن تقارنَ بين فتواهما ..!


لا تناقض في منهج الشيخ رحمه الله 
وأسأل الله أن يزيدنا وإياك فهما حسنا




> و على هذا الأثر ، لا تنظُر إلى جميع الصفات و الأفعال الإلهيّة ، فهمنا فنعم ، لم نفهم فلا ، عجيبٌ ذلكَ المنهج !


ليس كذلك 
وهذا المنهج الذي ذكرته لا أراه إلا قام في ذهنك حال كتابتك هذه الخواطر




> معرفةُ صفات اللهِ و أفعاله ليستْ لمجرد الردّ على أهل البدع ، إذْ العقيدة ليستْ ردوداً ، إنما معرفة ذلكَ لنستولد إيماناً منها ، إذْ - أيضاً - يُفهم من كلامك أنهُ لا يجبُ التعمّق بالنظر في الأفعال و الصفات ، و إن اضطررنا - عند مناقشة أهل البدع - فيجبُ التعمّق .. أيُّ منهجٍ هذا ؟ ؟


فهمت خطأ
مرادي بالتعمق في دراسة هذه المسائل أي عدم الاكتفاء بفهم معناها على الوجه الصحيح بل لابد من فهم ما يرد على هذا الفهم من شبه المخالفين كدليل الحدوث والأعراض وحجج الأشاعرة والمفوضة التي رد عليها الإمام أحمد والدارمي وابن تيمية وغيرهم

فهذا لا يكلف به العامي بخلاف طلاب العلم وأهله ممن تصدى للرد على المخالفين




> الأصح أن تقول : بشرط أن يكون صحيح المنهج و واضحه .


لم تفهم ما أريد
أردت أن من ينظر في تلك الشبه والحجج والرد عليها كما مثلنا سابقا يخشى عليه من دخول الشك على عقيدته والتخليط فيها إذا لم يكن صحيح الذهن أي بليد الذهن ضعيف الفهم
لأن هذا من دقائق العلم




> نصيحة عجيبة ، تُظهرُ خوفاً و وجلاً من المنهج الذي نركبه


فهمت خطأ
هذا كسابقه
وفقك الله

----------


## ابن الرومية

كلام الشيخ العثيمين هو ما انتهى اليه ائمة السلف و اولهم الامام الشافعي و الامام مالك و غيرهما..و هذا معنى الامرار..لا يتغمق في البحث عن معنى هذه الظواهر حتى لا يفضي الى التكييف و التحديد...و ارشاد الناس الى تقليل الكلام ما امكن في هذا الباب و الاكتفاء بما سمع دون كثرة السؤال و القيل و القال..و الأولى نهج مثل هذا النهج مع كثير من المبتدعة ...فقلة من المبتدعة من يحتاج للكلام معهم في معاني هذه الأمور..كنت قديما احسب قولة مالك و الشافعي و احمد بترك الاشتغال بهذا و الانكباب على ما تحته عمل ضعفاوسذاجة..حنى وجدت ان الضعف في عقل الانسان ان يطيق النظر في مثل هذه الأمور

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ...كنت قديما احسب قولة مالك و الشافعي و احمد بترك الاشتغال بهذا و الانكباب على ما تحته عمل ضعفاوسذاجة..حنى وجدت ان الضعف في عقل الانسان ان يطيق النظر في مثل هذه الأمور


أحسنت أيها الفاضل
### حرره الإشراف، ولا تعد لمثله عفا الله عنك ###

----------


## طالب الإيمان

إنْ شاءَ الله فهمي صحيح ..
فكلامُ الشيخِ واضح ، إذْ يقول : ( اترك صفات الله تعالى ) ، و يُعوّضهُ عن ذلك بتعلُّم ( كيفَ يتصدق ؟ ) و (كيفَ يُصلي ) ، إذْ تعلّم الصلاة أهم من الإيمان بالله .. ، فالنصيحة ليستْ موفقه .



> الشيخ لم يفوض وإنما تكلم بشكل عام كنصيحة موجهة لمن يتعمق في البحث عن الأسماء والصفات


و ليتَ تلكَ النصيحة توجهت إلى كيفيّة الاستفادة من صفات الله عز و جل ، كما فعلَ ذلكَ ابنُ القيم في "مدارج السالكين" ، و العز ُ بن عبد السلام في "شجرة المعارف و الأحوال" ، فالتعويض عن تعلم الأسماء و الصفات بتعلّم الصلاة و الصيام تعويضاً ساذجاً ، إذْ تعلم الصلاة و الصيام ليسا كافيان من فهم آثار فهم الأسماء و الصفات .



> يعني أنت تنسب للشيخ أن منهجه التفويض أو دعى إليه مثلا؟!!
> ما فسرته من كلام الشيخ مغالطة منك
> لا يكون ترك التعمق مساويا للتفويض 
> وإثبات الصفات (الذي هو منهج أهل السنة) ليس من التعمق والتنطع 
> ومعنى التعمق مفهوم من سياق كلام الشيخ ثم ألا تراه قال : دعك عنك التنطع والتعمق
> ألا تراه مثل له بـ"كم أصابع الله ؟! ، كيف عينه ؟! ، كيف وجهه ؟! ."
> 
> فمراد الشيخ واضح 
> ولا يقول للسائل افهما هكذا من غير معنى كما تفهم (الم)
> ...


لم أصم الشيخ بالتفويض ، بل قلتُ إنهُ يهرب من "منهجه العام" عندَ وقوعهِ في مشكلة ما ، كالهروب من بعض الحديثِ ، كحديثِ الصورة مثلاً .



> فهمت خطأ
> مرادي بالتعمق في دراسة هذه المسائل أي عدم الاكتفاء بفهم معناها على الوجه الصحيح بل لابد من فهم ما يرد على هذا الفهم من شبه المخالفين كدليل الحدوث والأعراض وحجج الأشاعرة والمفوضة التي رد عليها الإمام أحمد والدارمي وابن تيمية وغيرهم
> 
> فهذا لا يكلف به العامي بخلاف طلاب العلم وأهله ممن تصدى للرد على المخالفين


إيضاحُ المقصد أصلٌ في إيصالِ المعلومة ، و اعلم أنَّه لا يكفي معرفة المعنى الصحيح ، بل يجبُ معرفة الآثار ، و هُنا محطّ الجمال في الفرقِ بين "العلمِ" و "المعرفة" .



> لم تفهم ما أريد
> أردت أن من ينظر في تلك الشبه والحجج والرد عليها كما مثلنا سابقا يخشى عليه من دخول الشك على عقيدته والتخليط فيها إذا لم يكن صحيح الذهن أي بليد الذهن ضعيف الفهم
> لأن هذا من دقائق العلم


ما أردتَ .. مفهوم عندنا ، و لله الحمد ، و لا تمسي و تصبح بالترديد ( لم تفهم مرادنا ، و لم تفهم مرادنا ) ، إذا لم تستطع إيصال المعلومة بلغةٍ واضحة ، فلا تكتب أصلاً ..
على العموم : شرطُ صحة المنهج - في الجدالِ و الحوار - أهمّ من ذكاءِ الذهن ، فوضوح المنهج يُغني صاحب الفهمِ الضعيف من الكثير من التعقيدات المنطقيّة ، و ثم ّ ، هل سنقول لصاحب الذكاء المحدود لا يجب أن تفهم الأسماء و الصفات لأنَّ الصلاةَ ستغنيك عن فهمها و التلذذ بآثارها ؟ ؟

----------


## ابن الرومية

توجيه الناس الى السؤال عن كيفيات الصلاة و المعاملات و معانيها و الكلام فيها حين يسألون عن الصفات و الذات الالهية ..ليس من بدع ابن عثيمين..بل هو نفس زكي متواتر عن السلف و ائمة المذاهب المتبوعة...أما الاستفادة من ما تحت المعاني المتوقف عندها في الصفات كعمل ابن القيم و العز فهذا هو نفسه مما تحته عمل..فليس توجيههم الى ما تحته عمل يشمل فقط العبادات و الفروع الفقهية بل كل ما تحته فائدة من الرقائق و احوال القلوب و التواريخ و السير و المعارف و حتى الطب و الفلك و غيرها...

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> إنْ شاءَ الله فهمي صحيح ..
> فكلامُ الشيخِ واضح ، إذْ يقول : ( اترك صفات الله تعالى ) ، و يُعوّضهُ عن ذلك بتعلُّم ( كيفَ يتصدق ؟ ) و (كيفَ يُصلي ) ، إذْ تعلّم الصلاة أهم من الإيمان بالله .. ، فالنصيحة ليستْ موفقه .


للأسف أنت لم توفق لفهم كلام الشيخ الفهم الصحيح أو الواضح الصريح 

وإنما مراد الشيخ من كلامه أن الاشتغال بمعرفة فقه الصلاة والزكاة أفضل من التعمق والتنطع في معرفة كيفية الصفات
أما الإيمان بالله تعالى ومعرفة الصفات من غير تطع وتكلف فلم يتطرق له الشيخ
إذ هو معلوم من منهج الشيخ الذي سار عليه طيلة حياته 
فالشيخ رحمه الله علم تلامذته الإيمان بالله وشرح لهم أكثر من كتاب في العقيدة وهذا متواتر مشهور
ولم يقتصر تعليمه على تلامذته بل تعدى ذلك لأغلب عوام المسلمين
وهذا معروف مشهور بينهم

والخلل الذي دخل علي ذهنك الحاد أنك فهمت:
من النهي عن التعمق والتنطع في مسألة صفات الباري النهي عن تعلم الإيمان بالله
فليقف القراء على حسن فهمك لكلام أهل العلم!!

اللهم إلا أن يكون في صدرك شيء من منهج الشيخ رحمه الله ومنهج أهل السنة فإن كان كذلك فأبن لنا عن منهجك.




> و ليتَ تلكَ النصيحة توجهت إلى كيفيّة الاستفادة من صفات الله عز و جل ، كما فعلَ ذلكَ ابنُ القيم في "مدارج السالكين" ، و العز ُ بن عبد السلام في "شجرة المعارف و الأحوال" ،


فهمت خطأ وحملت كلام الشيخ ما لم يحتمله
مراد الشيخ ما أسلفته لك 
ثم هو قد بين كيفية الاستفادة من صفات الله في شروحه العقدية وهذا معلوم عند من قرأها
فأما من لم يقرأها فلا يحق له الكلام هنا يعني لا يحق له الكلام علميا
وإلا فإن هذه المنتديات الشبكية أصبحت مسرحا لا رقابة علمية عليها




> فالتعويض عن تعلم الأسماء و الصفات بتعلّم الصلاة و الصيام تعويضاً ساذجاً ، إذْ تعلم الصلاة و الصيام ليسا كافيان من فهم آثار فهم الأسماء و الصفات .


لا أرى السذاجة في الفهم إلا من طرفك
لم يقصد الشيخ ما ادعيته 
فقد فهمت كلامه خطأ وحملته ما لا يحتمله 
فالشيخ جعل تعلم كيفية الصلاة والصيام عوضا عن التعمق والتنطع في مسألة صفات الله عزل وجل
ولم يجعلها عوضا عن تعلم صفات الله عز وجل ومعرفة آثارها على الوجه المرضي من غير تعمق وتكلف
وكتب الشيخ أشرطته وفتاواه تدل على ذلك 
والمجادلة فيه تعتبر من المراء لأنه أظهر وأشهر من أن يدلل عليه




> لم أصم الشيخ بالتفويض ، بل قلتُ إنهُ يهرب من "منهجه العام" عندَ وقوعهِ في مشكلة ما ، كالهروب من بعض الحديثِ ، كحديثِ الصورة مثلاً .


لم يهرب الشيخ ولكن له نظرا دق عن فهمك




> إيضاحُ المقصد أصلٌ في إيصالِ المعلومة ،


هو واضح ولكن توضيح الواضح صعب



> و اعلم أنَّه لا يكفي معرفة المعنى الصحيح ، بل يجبُ معرفة الآثار ، و هُنا محطّ الجمال في الفرقِ بين "العلمِ" و "المعرفة" .


لم أحصر حتى تستدرك
ثم المراد بقولي :يفهم الصفة كما فهمه أهل السنة أي مع الدليل
لكن لا يشترط في العامي أن يعرف ما يرد على هذا الدليل من شبه المخالفين كما أسلفت




> ما أردتَ .. مفهوم عندنا ، و لله الحمد ، و لا تمسي و تصبح بالترديد ( لم تفهم مرادنا ، و لم تفهم مرادنا ) ، إذا لم تستطع إيصال المعلومة بلغةٍ واضحة ، فلا تكتب أصلاً ..


لا أظنك فهمت بعد ...
على كل إنما كررت عبارة عدم الفهم لأنك تحمل الكلام ما لا يحتمله وتجادل في واضحات




> على العموم : شرطُ صحة المنهج - في الجدالِ و الحوار - أهمّ من ذكاءِ الذهن ، فوضوح المنهج يُغني صاحب الفهمِ الضعيف من الكثير من التعقيدات المنطقيّة ، و ثم ّ ، هل سنقول لصاحب الذكاء المحدود لا يجب أن تفهم الأسماء و الصفات لأنَّ الصلاةَ ستغنيك عن فهمها و التلذذ بآثارها ؟ ؟


لم تفهم مرادي
أنا لا أخالفك في ضرورة اشتراط صحة المنهج ووضوحه ولم أتطرق إليه أصلا ولم أحصر حتى تستدرك به

مرادي كما أسلفت مرتين : صاحب البلادة وقلة الفهم لا يحسن منه الدخول في هذه الدقائق _التي بينا سابقا_ لشيئين:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أن ذلك في الغالب يكون سببا لشكه وتخبطه واختلاط الأمور عليه إذا لم يستطع فهمها على الوجه لدقتها
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولأنه لا يستطيع الرد على أهل البدع والحالة هذه
وقد اشترط أهل الأصول في المجتهد صحة الذهن من أجل أن درجة الاجتهاد لا تتأتى إلا بالنظر في دقائق العلوم

رزقني الله وإياك حسن القصد والفهم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> كلام الشيخ العثيمين هو ما انتهى اليه ائمة السلف و اولهم الامام الشافعي و الامام مالك و غيرهما..و هذا معنى الامرار..لا يتغمق في البحث عن معنى هذه الظواهر حتى لا يفضي الى التكييف و التحديد...و ارشاد الناس الى تقليل الكلام ما امكن في هذا الباب و الاكتفاء بما سمع دون كثرة السؤال و القيل و القال..و الأولى نهج مثل هذا النهج مع كثير من المبتدعة ...فقلة من المبتدعة من يحتاج للكلام معهم في معاني هذه الأمور..كنت قديما احسب قولة مالك و الشافعي و احمد بترك الاشتغال بهذا و الانكباب على ما تحته عمل ضعفاوسذاجة..حنى وجدت ان الضعف في عقل الانسان ان يطيق النظر في مثل هذه الأمور


بارك الله أخي الفاضل الكريم
أحسنت فهذا هو المراد
سلوك طريقة السلف في إمرار هذه الصفات وفهم معناها من غير تعقيد وتكلف ومن غير تعطيل وتشبيه
ومن غير تفويض أيضا
فدين الله وسط بين طرفين وهدى بين ضلالتين

أما من دعته ضرورة نصرة دين الله للتصدي لأهل البدع فلا بد له من النظر في تلك الدقائق والأدلة والطرق حتى يقوم بالنصرة المطلوبة منه
كما فعل الشافعي مع ابن علية وغيره
وكما فعل أحمد مع ابن أبي دؤاد وأمثاله
وكما فعل ابن خزيمة مع الكلابية
وكما فعل غيرهم من أئمة الحنابلة وبعض الشافعية إلى زمن شيخ الإسلام ومدرسته إلى اليوم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما من آثر عدم الدخول في تلك الدقائق من طلبة العلم فلا تثريب عليه لكن لا يتصدى لأهل البدع فينكسر فيُأتى المنهج السليم الصحيح من قبله
وهذا كما نقوله لمن يتصدى للرد على النصارى من المسلمين

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

من أجوبة العلامة صالح ال الشيخ كما في شرح الواسطية بواسطة الشاملة

شرح العقيدة الواسطية للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ - (1 / 261)

يقول ذكرت أن الهرولة صفة وهي صفة لم ترد إلا في حديث واحد " وإذا جاءني يمشي أتيته هرولة " ومن المعلوم أن العبد لا يمشي إلى الله وإنما المراد به التقرب إليه ، وليس المراد ظاهره فوجب أن يكون معنى الهرولة على خلاف ظاهر دلالة السياق وقد ذكر هذا بعض أهل العلم فما قولكم في هذا الكلام ؟

الجواب:
طبعا أهل السنة في الهرولة الأصل فيها أن تثبت لله جل وعلا فهي من جنس باقي الصفات هذا قول عامة أهل السنة ، لكن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ذكر في رده على الرازي في القسم المخطوط الذي لم يطبع بأن الرازي استدل بهذا الحديث على أنه لا يراد بها الصفة بالإجماع ، شيخ الإسلام قال له هذا لأن الكلام ليس في الصفات فقوله جل وعلا " من تقرب إلي شبرا تقربت إليه ذراعا ومن تقرب إلي ذراعا " قال معلوم أن التقرب لا يكون من العبد إلى الله لا يكون بالمساحة ، يعني ما يكون بالإمتار ما يكون بقطع شيء إلى الذات وعليه يكون مقابله ليس كذلك ، كذلك قوله " ومن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت منه باعا " معلوم أن التقرب الأول الذي يحصل من العبد لا يكون بالمساحة قال فكذلك ما رتِّب عليه وهو تقرب الله جل وعلا من العبد باعا قال وكذلك قوله " من أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة " معلوم أن العبد لا يأتي الله جل وعلا ماشيا يعني إلى ذات الله بالمساحة وإنما يكون إتيانه إلى طاعة الله أو حركة روحه إلى الله جل وعلا وقرب روحه من الله جل وعلا فيكون " أتيته هرولة " بمقابلة ذلك ، هذا الكلام منه من شيخ الإسلام تفصيلي يخالف بعض الكلام الذي أورده في بعض المواضع في الفتاوى على هذه الصفة من جهة أنه أثبت أصل (التقرب) طبعا هو القرب من الله جل وعلا عاما بما يشمل التقرب بالقرب بالذات والقرب بالصفات وعليه فيمكن أن يقال إن كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله إما لأنه في مقام المناظرة في مقام الرد أو أنه لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله قول غير ما أصل في الفتاوى ، وفي الفتاوى لم يذكر نص ( الهرولة ) فيما وقفت عليه ، فنقول له قول في هذا يخالف عموميات أقواله وهو أن لا تكون الهرولة من صفات الله جل وعلا وذلك يقول لأن السياق يدل على أنه لم يرَد الصفة " من أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة " لم يرَد الأول وهو أن العبد يأتي إلى الله ماشيا فإذن الثاني غير مراد ، هذا كلام شيخ الإسلام في رده على الرازي
والكلام فيه نوع إشكال والمقصود أن عامة أهل السنة يثبتون ( الهرولة ) ووقفت على كلام لعثمان بن سعيد رحمه الله في رده على بشر المريسي يقول فيه : وقد أجمعنا أو اتفقنا وإياكم على إثبات صفة ( الهرولة ) وهو من النقول القديمة عن السلف في إثبات هذه الصفة ، المقصود أن هذا أصل البحث في هذه المسألة ولهذا من أهل العلم من قال يمكن أن يقال في قوله " ومن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة " أنه يمكن أن يقال إنه من أتاني يمشي في عبادة تفتقر إلى المشي أتيته بثواب ورحمة سريعين وقد ذكر هذا الشيخ ابن عثيمين في القواعد المثلى ورجح كما هو قول عامة أهل السنة القول الأول الذي ذكره وهو أنها صفة وهذا هو الصحيح فهي من جنس الصفات من جنس الحركة والله جل وعلا يتصف بما شاء سبحانه وتعالى وليس له حدود يعني ليس لصفاته حدود والعباد إنما يأخذون ذلك من الكتاب والسنة ولا يخوضون في ذلك بأفهامهم ولا بعقولهم فالمسألة عظيمة .
هذا سؤال نرجئ الجواب عنه لأنه سؤال جيد إن شاء الله نشوف الجواب عنه بإذن الله .
نكتفي بهذا القدر وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد . )

----------


## أبو الفداء

جزاكم الله خيرا 



> وليس المراد ظاهره فوجب أن يكون معنى الهرولة على خلاف ظاهر دلالة السياق وقد ذكر هذا بعض أهل العلم فما قولكم في هذا الكلام


هذه الصياغة للسؤال فيها خطأ لفظي خفي رأيت أن أنبه عليه للفائدة. 
فقوله "على خلاف ظاهر دلالة السياق" يقلب المعنى الذي يريده. فهو يريد أن يقول إن المشي المنسوب إلى العبد ليس مرادا لظاهره ومن ثم فكذا الشأن في الهرولة المنسوبة إلى الله تعالى، فكيف عرف ذلك؟ من دلالة السياق، وليس من الظاهر، فقوله "ظاهر دلالة السياق" = غير مستقيم، وينقض مراده!
-------------



> اخي ابا الفداء قولك:تقرر عند أهل اللغة بأن الكناية لاتكون إلاّ بإثبات شاهدها من حيث الأصل.
> كلامك صحيح لكن يرد علي اشكال وارجو ان تبينه لي بارك الله فيك واو غيرك
> ما قولك في الحديث عبدي عطشت ولم تسقني الى اخر الحديث فهل الكناية هنا لا تكون الا باثبات شاهدها من حيث الاصل ارجو الجواب


أحسن الله إليك، هذه ليست من الكنايات، ولعل الصواب أن يقال إنها من المجاز المرسل.. فالكناية يجوز أن يراد فيها المعنى الظاهر على الحقيقة، ويحتاج السامع إلى قرينة لصرفه من الحقيقة إلى المجاز. وههنا الصورة الحقيقة ممتنعة في حق الله تعالى، تكفي حكايتها لمعرفة امتناعها دون الحاجة إلى قرينة إضافية، وليست من الاستعارات كذلك لأن الاستعارة مدارها المشابهة، وليس وجه إيراد هذه الصورة ولا العلاقة بين الظاهر والمراد = المشابهة كما هو واضح. فهو مجاز مرسل علاقته أنه سبحانه عبّر بذاته وأراد عبده المريض، من شدة القرب بينهما وعظم ذلك الفعل عند الله تعالى كما يظهر ذلك من جوابه لاستشكال العبد كما في بقية المتن، والله أعلم.

----------


## طالب الإيمان

*الحمدُ لله ، و لا حولَ و لا قوةَ و لا** فهمَ** إلا بالله ..*
 


> *للأسف أنت لم توفق لفهم كلام الشيخ الفهم الصحيح أو الواضح الصريح* *وإنما مراد الشيخ من كلامه أن الاشتغال بمعرفة فقه الصلاة والزكاة أفضل من التعمق والتنطع في معرفة كيفية الصفات*
> 
> *أما الإيمان بالله تعالى ومعرفة الصفات من غير تطع وتكلف فلم يتطرق له الشيخ*
> 
> *إذ هو معلوم من منهج الشيخ الذي سار عليه طيلة حياته* 
> *فالشيخ رحمه الله علم تلامذته الإيمان بالله وشرح لهم أكثر من كتاب في العقيدة وهذا متواتر مشهور*
> *ولم يقتصر تعليمه على تلامذته بل تعدى ذلك لأغلب عوام المسلمين*
> *وهذا معروف مشهور بينهم*
> 
> ...



*أولاً : نحنُ أمامنا كلامٌ للشيخ ، و علينا بظاهرهِ ، و ما تقولهُ بأنهُ مراده يبقى في حظيرةِ "الظن" ، و لا تخرج عنها ، إلا بقرائن .*

*و قرينتُكَ : أنَّ من تتبع شروح الشيخ لتلامذتهِ يقف على اهتمامهِ بالأسماء و الصفات ، فلا تخف : قد وقفتُ على شروحِ الشيخ و أحاديثه في "العقيدة" ، بما لم تتوقعهُ ، و بالطبع ، فالشيخ علّم تلامذته منهج أهل السُنة في (الأسماءِ) و (الصفات) ، و علمهم "الإيمان" العام ، لكنْ لم يُعلمهم كُل حيثيات الإيمان ، و هي التي كنتُ أودّ من الشيخِ أن يوضحهُ ..*
*فوجبَ أنْ يوضح : آثار الأسماءِ و الصفات ، على النفوسِ و الحياةِ ، خيرٌ من أن يقول ( اترك الأسماء و الصفات ) ، حتى على "العاميّ" منَ الناس .*
*و ثانياً : و هوَ السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن : متى ننتهي من السؤال عن "المنهج" عندما يخالفنا أحد الأشخاص ؟ ؟ فهيَ تُهمة مُبطّنة !*
 


> *فهمت خطأ وحملت كلام الشيخ ما لم يحتمله*
> 
> *مراد الشيخ ما أسلفته لك* 
> *ثم هو قد بين كيفية الاستفادة من صفات الله في شروحه العقدية وهذا معلوم عند من قرأها*
> *فأما من لم يقرأها فلا يحق له الكلام هنا يعني لا يحق له الكلام علميا*
> *وإلا فإن هذه المنتديات الشبكية أصبحت مسرحا لا رقابة علمية عليها*


*أنتَ أعطني الآن ..*

*كلاماً للشيخ في الاستفادة من الصفات ، كما كتبها العزّ أو ابنُ القيم ، أو حتى ابن عربي - في بعض أحاديثهِ - ؟ ؟ أو الغزالي في (الأحياء) و أنا أتحادكَ الآن ..*

*أنَّ الشيخ صبّ اهتمامه على الردود - كما هيَ عادة أهل هذا العصر – و التوضيح العامّ في مقابل الأهمّ ، و هوَ توضيح الآثار و النفائس التي تنطوي عليها الأسماء و الصفات ؟ ؟*
*و حتى في المنهجِ العام – بغضِّ النظرِ عنِ الشيخ – ، فغالب من صنّف في (الأسماء) كانَ : مِن المُخالف لنا ، و نظرة سريعة على رسالة (الأسماء الحسنى) للدكتور الغِصن – صاحب دعاوى المناوئين – سيُظهِر لك َ على التخلّف الشديد عندنا في الاهتمام بالأسماء و الصفات ، و التعمّق فيها ( ليسَ التعمّق بالبحث الفلسفي في المعنى و الكيفيّة ، إنما للبحث الآثاري ) !*
*و هذه أمثلة :* 
*كتبَ القرطبي كتاباً عن الأسماء : و هوَ أشعري .. !*
*و كتبَ الرازي : و هوَ أشعري .. !*
*و كتبَ العز بن عبد السلام : و هوَ أشعري ..!*
*و كتبَ الشُرباصي : و هو صوفي جلد ..!*
*و كتبَ النابلسي – من المعاصرين – : و هوَ صوفي ..!* 
*و مِن العجيب أنَّ المؤلف – و هوَ السلفي – لم يجد من صنّف كتاباً في الأسماء و الصفات ممّن لم تنطبق عليه مواصفاتنا .* 



> *لا أرى السذاجة في الفهم إلا من طرفك*
> *لم يقصد الشيخ ما ادعيته* 
> *فقد فهمت كلامه خطأ وحملته ما لا يحتمله* 
> 
> *فالشيخ جعل تعلم كيفية الصلاة والصيام عوضا عن التعمق والتنطع في مسألة صفات الله عزل وجل* 
> *ولم يجعلها عوضا عن تعلم صفات الله عز وجل ومعرفة آثارها على الوجه المرضي من غير تعمق وتكلف*
> *وكتب الشيخ أشرطته وفتاواه تدل على ذلك* 
> *والمجادلة فيه تعتبر من المراء لأنه أظهر وأشهر من أن يدلل عليه*


*أنا سأبقى على وصفي بأنَّ التعويض ساذج ، لما سبقَ ، ..* 
*و لكنْ دلّل لي - الآن - على أنَّ اهتمام الشيخ بالآثار بالقدر الذي نصحَ بهِ ( في الاهتمام بالصلاة و الصيام ) ، بل دلّل لي على اهتمام الشيخ بربعِ اهتمامه على "التعمّق" في الأسماء و الصفات ؟ ؟* 

*



			
				لم يهرب الشيخ ولكن له نظرا دق عن فهمك
			
		

*
*دعنا من (فهمي) و (فهمه) ، ما رأيُك برأيِ الشيخ في حديثِ (الصورة) ؟ ؟* 
*



			
				وقد اشترط أهل الأصول في المجتهد صحة الذهن من أجل أن درجة الاجتهاد لا تتأتى إلا بالنظر في دقائق العلوم
			
		

*

*و ما هوَ القْدر الذي اشترطهُ أهل الأصول في صحةِ الذهن ، إذْ صحة الذهن كلمة فضفاضة ؟ ؟ ، لا أريدُ جواباً على هذا . و لكنْ ، اعلم ..*
*أنَّ نصحَ العامّي بعدم التعمّق في الأسماء و الصفات ، من الناحية الفلسفية ، تحصيل حاصل .*

----------


## جذيل

مالاشكال في اثبات صفة الهرولة .. ؟!
اليست صفة من الصفات 
والتقعيد مثبت في كل صفة .؟

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> مالاشكال في اثبات صفة الهرولة .. ؟!
> اليست صفة من الصفات 
> والتقعيد مثبت في كل صفة .؟


لا إشكالْ ..
لكن تذبذبْ المنهج ، هوَ من يُخوّفنا من الإثبات ، فالهرولة في لُغة العرب : كناية عن الإسراع ، و هذا المعنى ، أما الكيفيّة فلا نُسأل عنها ؟ ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> *أولاً : نحنُ أمامنا كلامٌ للشيخ ، و علينا بظاهرهِ ، و ما تقولهُ بأنهُ مراده يبقى في حظيرةِ "الظن" ، و لا تخرج عنها ، إلا بقرائن .*


ليس بظن لأن مراد الشيخ مفهوم من ظاهر كلامه وسياقه
وأنت الذي خالفت ظاهر وصريح كلام الشيخ وحملته ما لا يحتمل
فأنت المحتاج أن تأتي بقرائن تخرجنا عن هذا الظاهر ولن تجد لأن القرائن (القطعية) على خلافه أيضا
فعندنا : (ظاهر وصريح كلام الشيخ) و (قرائن قطعية)
ولذلك قلت أنك تجادل في واضحات وتوضيح الواضح صعب




> *و علمهم "الإيمان" العام ، لكنْ لم يُعلمهم كُل حيثيات الإيمان ، و هي التي كنتُ أودّ من الشيخِ أن يوضحهُ ..*


 *علمهم الإيمان العام والخاص
ولا يوجد عالم علم الناس كل حيثيات الإيمان 
النقص من طبيعة البشر
وهذا _أي ما نحن فيه_ من مناقب الشيخ رحمه الله

*


> *فوجبَ أنْ يوضح : آثار الأسماءِ و الصفات ، على النفوسِ و الحياةِ ، خيرٌ من أن يقول ( اترك الأسماء و الصفات ) ، حتى على "العاميّ" منَ الناس .*



قوله اترك الأسماء ....
ليس كما فهمته 
مراد الشيخ :اترك التعمق فيها لا اترك تعلمها 
لا يجوز قطف كلمة من كلام أهل العلم وفهمها بعيدا عن سياقها والمسار التي قيلت فيه
فهذا كمن فهم من قوله تعالى (ويل للمصلين) حرمة الصلاة
لأنه بتر الكلام عن سياقه 




> و ثانياً : و هوَ السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه الآن : متى ننتهي من السؤال عن "المنهج" عندما يخالفنا أحد الأشخاص ؟ ؟ فهيَ تُهمة مُبطّنة !



ما سألنا إلا لوقوع الريبة من كلامك حول منهج الشيخ ولكلام سابق لك
على كل ليس ما ذكرت من منهجنا
ونحن لنا بالظاهر حتى يثبت خلافه

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وذكرك لصفة الصورة ولقضية الاهتمام بالآثار موضوع آخر وتغيير لمسار النقاش
ولا أخالفك في ضرورة الاهتمام بها 
وليس هو موضوعنا أصلا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لا إشكالْ ..
> لكن تذبذبْ المنهج ، هوَ من يُخوّفنا من الإثبات ، فالهرولة في لُغة العرب : كناية عن الإسراع ، و هذا المعنى ، أما الكيفيّة فلا نُسأل عنها ؟ ؟


من جعلها من ضرب المثل والمقابلة لم يتذبذب في منهجه ولم يخف خوف غير المثبتة من الفرق

بل المنهج ثابت
والخلاف في توظيفه في هذا الفرع لوجود قرائن كما فعلوا في غيره
أو لعدم عدهم الحديث من أحاديث الصفات المعهودة
كما قيل في آية الساق
فالجامع واحد
فهذا المنهج السلفي السني المتعلق بباب الأسماء والصفات يعاب تاركه في عدم توظيفه في نصوص الباب
أما إذا كان لا يَعدُ النص متعلقا بالباب فلا يعاب عليه ترك توظيف هذا المنهج
وإنما يعاب ويتهم بالتذبذب إذا كان يعتقد أن هذا النص يتعلق بباب الأسماء والصفات وقال أنا لا أثبته وأؤوله 
فهنا يقال خالف منهجه العام.

----------


## طالب الإيمان

الأستاذ أمجد ، السلامُ عليكم و رحمةُ الله و بركاته ، الله معك ، سِر على بركةِ الله  ، دمتَ موفقاً ، و تبقى أسألتي بلا إجابة ، و يبقى ترديد ( لم تفهم المراد ) باقياً إلى يومِ القيامة ، للخروج من النزاع .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

وعليكم السلام أخي الحبيب
ودربك يسر الله
اجبت عن جميع أسئلتك إلا ما ليس له علاقة بموضوعنا ونقاشنا مما يمكن نقاشه في موضوع مستقل
فإذا كان عندك إجابة على ما ذكرتُ رادا عليك غلطك في فهم كلام الشيخ واتهماك له بالهروب أو التذبذب في المنهج فتفضل بها

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*هذا جواب الشيح : عبد الرحمن بن الجبرين ، رحمه الله تعالى* 


*السؤال: ما معنى الهرولة والتردد الواردان في حديث: (وما ترددت في شيء مثل ترددي في قبض روح عبدي ...)؟* 

*الجواب:* 
*الصحيح أن الهرولة هنا بمعنى قرب الرب تعالى إلى عبده بثوابه، فالقرب معنوي، العبد لا يتجاوز مكانه، وإنما تقرباته بالأعمال، فقرب الرب إليه، وهرولته -يعني: إسراعه- إنما هو بالأعمال، بكثرة الثواب، فلا يقال: إن الهرولة صفة من صفات الله في هذا الحديث،* 
*إنما ذكرها على وجه المبالغة في كثرة الثواب، قال: (من تقرب إلي شبراً تقربت إليه ذراعاً)، العبد ما يتقرب شبراً، يعني: هو مكانه، ولكن تقرب بالأعمال، (من تقرب إلي ذراعاً)، العبد لا يتزحزح عن مكانه، ولكن تقرب بالأعمال (من أتاني يمشي)، العبد لا يتجاوز مكانه بهذا المشي، المراد بالمشي هنا مواصلة الأعمال الصالحة، يعني: كثرة الأعمال الصالحة، وعبر عن ذلك بالمشي. إذاً: هذا الحديث إنما فيه المماثلة، فقرب العبد بالأعمال، وقرب الرب بالثواب، وكذلك المشي والهرولة. أما التردد فليس معناه التوقف في الشيء، وعدم الجزم به ونحو ذلك، لكن لما كان العبد يكره الموت، فإن الله تعالى يكره ما يسوءه، فالتردد هو الكراهية، يعني: كراهية الله تعالى لما يسوء العبد، وليس هو بمعنى التوقف في الشيء وعدم الجزم بفعله، ولأجل ذلك قال في تمام الحديث: (ولا بد له منه).* 
الرابط : http://audio.islamweb.net/audio/inde...audioid=146576

----------


## ابن الرومية

دخلت الى غوغل...و ضعت كلمتين: اثر الصفات ..ابن عثيمين ...فخرج التالي في بحث لم يتجاوز الدقائق المعدودة:
1-من موقعه:
 ثم إن طريقتهم في أسماء الله تعالى أن ما سمى الله به نفسه فإن كان من الأسماء المتعدية فإنهم يرون من شرط تحقيق الإيمان به ما يلي :
1- أن يؤمن المرء بذلك الاسم اسماً له عز وجل .
2- أن يؤمن بما دل عليه من الصفة سواء كانت الدلالة تضمناً أو التزاماً .
3- أن يؤمن بأثر ذلك الاسم الذي كان مما دل عليه الاسم من الصفة ونحن هنا نضرب مثلاً:
          من أسماء الله تعالى : "السميع" يجب على طريق أهل السنة والجماعة أن يثبت هذا الاسم من أسماء الله فيدعى الله به ويعبد به فيقال مثلاً عبد السميع ويقال يا سميع يا عليم وما أشبه ذلك لأن الله تعالى يقول : (وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا ) (الأعراف : الآية180)
          وكذلك أيضاً يثبت ما دل عليه هذا الاسم من الصفة وهي السمع فنثبت لله سمعاً عاماً شاملاً لا يخفى عليه أي صوت وإن ضعف .
كما نثبت أيضاً أثر هذه الصفة وهي أن الله تبارك وتعالى يسمع كل شيء وبهذا ننتفع انتفاعاً كبيراً من أسماء الله لأنه يلزم من هذه الأمور الثلاثة التي أثبتناها في الاسم إذا كان متعدياً أن نتعبد الله بها فنحقق قول الله عز وجل : (وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا ) (الأعراف : الآية180) .
فأنت إذا آمنت بأن الله يسمع فإنك لن تسمع ربك ما يغضبه عليك لن تسمعه إلا ما يكون به راضياً عنك ، لأنك تؤمن أنك مهما قلت من قول سواء كان سراً أم علناً فإن الله تبارك وتعالى يسمعه ، وسوف ينبئك بما كنت تقول في يوم القيامة ، وسوف يحاسبك على ذلك على حسب ما تقتضيه حكمته في كيفية من يحاسبهم تبارك وتعال
-و من شرح الواسطية  في كلام طويل اختصر:
وإيمان الإنسان بذلك " صفات الله عز وجل " يثمر للعبد أن يعظمه غاية التعظيم , لأنه ليس مثله أحد من المخلوقات ... فإذا آمنت بأنه سميع فإنك تحترز عن كل قول قول يغضب الله لأنك تعلم أنه يسمعك فتخشى عقابه ... وإذا لم يحدث لك هذا الإيمان هذا الشيء فاعلم أن إيمانك بأن الله سميع إيمان ناقص بلا شك .
وثمرة الإيمان بأن الله بصير أن لا تفعل شيئا يغضب الله , لأنك تعلم أنك لو تنظر نظرة محرمة لا يفهم الناس أنها محرمة , فإن الله تعالى يرى هذه النظرة ويعلم ما في قلبك 
{يَعْلَمُ خَائِنَةَ الْأَعْيُنِ وَمَا تُخْفِي الصُّدُورُ} (19) سورة غافر .
استحي من الله كما تستحي من أقرب الناس إليك وأشدهم تعظيما منك ...
-و من فتاويه : 
 بعض الصفات لا تحتملها أفهام العامة فيمكن إذا حدثتهم بها كان لذلك أثر سيي عليهم، كحديث النزول إلى السماء الدنيا مع ثبوت العلو، فلو حدثت العامي بأنه نفسه ينزل إلى السماء الدنيا مع علوه على عرشه، فقد يفهم أنه إذا نزل، صارت السموات فوقه وصار العرش خاليا منه، وحينئذ لابد في هذا من حديث تبلغه عقولهم فتبين لهم أن الله - عز وجل - ينزل نزولا لا يماثل نزول المخلوقين مع علوه على عرشه، وأنه لكمال فضله ورحمته يقول‏:‏ ‏(‏من يدعوني فاستجيب له‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏‏)  ‏[‏ البخاري‏:‏ كتاب التهجد /باب الدعاء والصلاة من آخر الليل، ومسلم‏:‏ صلاة المسافرين / باب الترغيب في الدعاء‏.‏‏]‏ الحديث ‏.‏

والعامي يكفيه أن يتصور مطلق المعنى، وأن المراد بذلك بيان فضل الله - عز وجل - في هذه الساعة من الليل‏.
-و في شرح عقيدة اهل السنة 
أقسام سمع الله – جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه-:
قال – رحمه الله تعالى - :
[ قوله تعالى : { وهو السميع البصير } ، السميع من أسماء الله تعالى ، وقسّمه العلماء إلى قسمين :
1- سمع إجابة . 2- سمع إدراك .
سمع الإجابة : قال تعالى : { إن ربي لسميع الدعاء } ، فمعنى لسميع هنا أي : لمجيب ، لأن مجرد السمع ليس فيه ذاك الثناء ، وهذا توسل إلى الله عز وجل أن يجيب الله الدعوى ، والتوسل إلى الله عز وجل بمجرد إدراكه للصوت ليس وسيلة في الواقع ، ولكن التوسل إلى الله بكونه مجيبا للدعاء فيجيب دعاء هذا السائل ، ومنه أيضا قول المصلي : سمع الله لمن حمده ، يعني : استجاب الله لمن حمده .
2- أما سمع الإدراك فينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام :
1- تارة يكون للتأييد . 2- تارة يكون للتهديد .
3- تارة يكون لبيان شمول إدراكه عز وجل .
1- أما الإدراك الذي يكون للتأييد : كقوله تعالى لموسى وهارون : { لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى } ، هذا ليس مجرد إخبار موسى وهارون أن الله يسمعهما ، ويراهما ، بل المراد التأييد والنصر وما أشبه ذلك .
2- الإدراك الذي يكون للتهديد : كقول الله عز وجل : { لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء } . ، فهذا للتهديد ، بدليل قوله تعالى : { سنكتب ما قالوا وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق ونقول ذوقوا عذاب الحريق } . 
ومثل قوله تعالى : { أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم } ، هذا أيضا للتهديد ، لقوله : { بلى ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون } .
3- الإدراك الذي يراد به بيان شمول سمع الله لكل شيء كقوله تعالى : { قد سمع الله قول التي تجادلك في زوجها وتشتكي إلى والله يسمع تحاوركما } . ، ولهذا قالت السيدة عائشة – رضي الله عنها – " الحمد لله الذي وسع سمعه الأصوات ، لقد كنت في طرف الحجرة ، وإنه ليخفى علي بعض حديثها " ، هذا المراد به بيان شمول سمع الله تعالى لكل شيء ، فإنك إن تكلمت في بيتك فالله يسمع ، وإن تكلمت في ملأ ، فالله تعالى يسمع ، بل إن حدثت نفسك فالله يعلم ، فإن حركت بلسانك حتى صار قولا فالله يسمع وإن خفي ، ولهذا قال الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي : " من ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي ، ومن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم " ].
الفائدة 4 :
أقسام بصر الله عز وجل :
قال – رحمه الله تعالى - :
[ { البصير } معناه ذو البصر ، ويطلق على : العليم ؛ ويطلق على : الرائي ، فهو بصير رؤية ، وبصير علم ، فهو سبحانه وتعالى يرى كل شيء ، وإن خفي ، وإن بعُد ، فإنه تعالى يراه ، لا يغيب عنه شيء .
كذلك البصير بمعنى عليم به ، مثل قوله تعالى : { والله بصير بما تعملون } ، وقوله تعالى : { والله بصير بالعباد } ، وما أشبه ذلك ، فالمعنى عليم بهم ، ولهذا جاءت معداة بالباء ، فيقال بصير بكذا ، ولو كان البصير هنا بمعنى الرؤية ، لقال يبصرهم ، فقوله تعالى : { أبصر به وأسمع } الظاهر أنه يشمل الأمرين جميعا ، وإن كان قد يقول قائل : إن " أسمع " لما ذكر السمع هنا أوّله على أنه بصر الرؤية ، فنقول : إن كونه شاملا أحسن ].


و تابعت غيرها في موقعه فوجدت فيها كلاما خطيا و صوتيا كثيرا عن امثال هذا كما هي الثمرة التي ينتجها الإيمان بأن الله بكل شيء عليم ؟ وماذا يثمر لو آمن الإنسان بأن الله سميعاً بصيراً ؟...مما لم استطع احصاءه في موقعه فقط و مما لم يستغرق بحثي عنه دقائق قليلة...
نعم..في السلفية بعامة نقص في هذا المجال و ان كانوا اقرب الى اصله العلمي...و في الصوفية كلام زائد عن الحد فيه و ان كانوا ابعد من اصله العلمي...لكن الشيخ ابن عثيمين من القليل الذي اعرفه عنه لا تتأخر في ادراك تركيزه على هذا...ثمرات الأشياء التي يبحثها..فالرجل بحكم عقليته الأصولية التي تنتج الصرامة تجده اكثر بحثا عما ينفع مع اختصار و البعد عن الشقشقة و كثرة الكلام ..مع اللين فيه و حسن التبسيط..و لعل من هو اعلم بالشيخ يورد من شواهد ذلك الشيء الكثير....قال الشيخ  في شرح العقيدة:
... من ذلك ما يتعلق بصفات الله عز وجل ، فإن هذا معرك ضنك ، وباب ضيق ، وكثير من الطلبة اليوم يريدون أن يوسعوا هذا الباب ، وأنى لهم ذلك ، اللهم إلا بكسره ، والكسر معناه الهدم والدمار ، فبعضهم يتعمق في البحث عن صفات الله عز وجل ، ويثبت ما ليس بلازم ، مثلا : يقول لك : إن خلوف فم الصائم عند الله أطيب من ريح المسك ، فهل يلزم من ذلك أن الله يشم ؟! وهل يلزم إذا كان يشم أن يكون له أنف ؟ لأن الأنف أداة الشم ، وكما ثبت في الحديث أن لله أصابع ، فيقول : كم عدد أصابع الله عشرة أو عشرون أقل أو أكثر؟! وكل هذا من التنطع المحرم ، لأن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال : " هلك المتنطعون " ، قال ذلك تحذيرا من التنطع ، لأن الصحابة أصفى منا قلوبا ، وأغزر منا علوما ، وأقوى منا فهوما ، وأشد منا حرصا ، لم يسألوا الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم – عن مثل هذا إطلاقا ، ولما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا " ، ما قالوا : يا رسول الله : هل الله يمل ؟! وأي إنسان يقول : إنهم قالوا : هل الله يمل ، نقول له : هات الدليل ؛ بل سكتوا وعرفوا المراد ، وهكذا يجب علينا يا إخواننا في هذه المسألة الضيقة الضنك ألا نحاول التعمق في البحث عن صفات الله عز وجل ، ما جاءنا قبلناه وكفى بنا فخرا ، وما لم يجئ إلينا سكتنا عنه .
هذا هو الأدب مع الله ورسوله....


أما توجيهه الناس في الكلام عن غير الصفات و القول بأنه من السذاجة فهذا يلزم منه وصف الامام مالك بذلك ايضا اذ لم طرد السائل عن مجلس يبحث فيه احكام الصلاة وا لصيام و لم سذاجته ان علته الرحضاء و لم لم يشرح للسائل ثمرات الاستواء و ما يعنيه..بل لماذا قال له كلمة هي أشد من كلمة ابن عثيمين: و السؤال عنه بدعة؟؟؟ بل لم كثر زجر السلف للناس و نهيهم لهم ان يبحثوا فيها...؟؟بل لم اصلا يضرب عمر صبيغا و لم يسأله الا عن جنس ما سأل عنه السائل ابن عثيمين  و لم يرشده الى مثل ما ارشده؟؟
وانما جماع الأمر في القوة....قوة الأيدي و الأبصار ...في قوة النظر و نور القلب الذي يؤتاه المرء من صحبة كلام الله و كلام رسوله...فمن تولدت عنده القوة وجد فيما سكت عنه علما و نورا يعرف به كيف يرد على الملحد قبل المسلم ..و كيف يجعل لسكوته حجة على خصمه قبل كلامه ...كما قال الامام المجدد عمر بن عبد العزيز أن السابقين عن علم وقفوا وببصرنا قد كفوا وكانوا هم أقوى على البحث لو بحثوا

فحقا ...كثير من المنتسبين لأهل السنة -و ليس منهم الشيخ ابن عثيمين في نظري-في عصرنا قد قصروا في تلمس شرح فوائد اسماء الله الحسنى و اثرها على اعمال القلوب و الجوارح و القصد و الطلب و تقريبها للناس...و لكن الانتقال من ذلك الى جره على المنتسبين الى اهل السنة قديما...فهذا من الغبن ..فكتب جل المذكورين مستقاة من كتب كبار المنتسبين الى اهل السنة كامامنا ابن حزم رحمه الله..بل من احسن من تخصص في الكلام على معاني الصفات المعروفة عند السلف و اثرها على القلوب و الأحوال و المقامات هم اوائل السادة الصوفية و عامتهم من اكابر اهل السنة و الجماعة و من اساطين من نافح عن السنة فيها...
*

----------


## طالب الإيمان

يا عزيزنا يا ابنَ الروميّة ..
كُل ما نقلتَه يدور في فلكِ (شرحِ الواسطيّة) ، و الشيخ غوغل يُوهمكَ ، و لا تثق بهِ ، و ما نقلتهَ - في ظنّي - غير كافٍ ، في مقابل الردود على أهل البدع ، التي أقام عليها الشيخ حياته أثناء شرحه كتبَ العقيدة ، أُريدكَ أنْ تقارن فقط ؟ ؟

----------


## طالب الإيمان

كُل ما في الموضوع أنَّ اهتمامنا بالردِّ على المبتدعة تضخم على حسابِ الاهتمام بآثار الأسماءِ و الصفات .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> كُل ما في الموضوع أنَّ اهتمامنا بالردِّ على المبتدعة تضخم على حسابِ الاهتمام بآثار الأسماءِ و الصفات .


 
أشغلونا شغلهم الله بأنفسهم

----------


## ابن الرومية

> كُل ما في الموضوع أنَّ اهتمامنا بالردِّ على المبتدعة تضخم على حسابِ الاهتمام بآثار الأسماءِ و الصفات .


بلا شك لا ارى ان سلفيا صادقا الا يوافق على هذه النتيجة ..و انا أحترم تقديرك اخي و لكن بحسب قراءاتي المتواضعة للشيخ العثيمين اجده على ما قررته في هذا الكلام...فالشيخ رحمه الله و نفعنا بصحبة كلامه من اقل الناس كلاما في ما لايجدي و اكثرهم بحثا عن كبار العلم...فكلامه في الردود قليل ...و جل كلامه الذي قرأت له سواء في الصفات او غيرها هو في بيان القواعد و الفروق الأصولية و توضيح المفاهيم و التصورات...و لا يتطرق للردود الا قليلا ...وهو من ابعدهم عن الكلام في مواضع الفتن و المتشابه...و لكن في المحصلة نتفق فيما اظن جميعا على ما قلت ..

----------


## طالب الإيمان

> فكلامه في الردود قليل


أولاً : 
تحدثتُ عن " المنهجِ " العام ، الذي ينتسب إليهِ الشيخ - رحمةُ الله عليهِ - ، و أنَّ هناكَ نقصاً في الاهتمام و التحضيض على الاهتمام بآثار الأسماء و الصفات على النفوس و الكائنات ، و إنهُ لمِنَ الأولى ، في مقابل الردود الفلسفيّة أن نعوّض الناس و طلاب العلم عن كُتب التصوف بكتبٍ بعيدةٍ عن الانحرافات ، هذا الأصح و ما يُمليهِ علينا (فقهُ الأولويات) ، حتى - يا ابنَ الروميّة - أنَّ ابن القيّم عندما كتبَ في هذا المجال لم يسلم من بعضِ الشحطات الصوفيّة ، أو بتعبيرٍ أخف : لم يسلم من الاستشهاد بمقالات أمثال السُري السقطي و أبي يزيد البسطامي و من شابههما .
و حتى أنني عندما أحتاج أن أقرأ في كُتب تتحدث في هذا المجال ، لا أجد ْ أمامي إلا كتبَ أهلِ التصوف و من في عقيدتهم - في بعض النواحي - مقال .
ثانياً : 
- و الحديثُ عن الشيخِ بالأخص - ، نعم : الشيخُ لم يدخل إلى مجال الردود بالمعني الأخص - أي الأخذ و الردّ مع شخصٍ ما - ، إنما كانتْ شروحه تنبي عن الردود بالشكل الأعمّ ، و هي مناقشة مقالات الفرق ، وهنا يظهر تضخمها على ما هوَ أهمّ منها .

----------


## ابن الرومية

نعم اخي الكريم ..لا شك ان هذا النقص باد فينا جميعا بشكل او بآخر...و ليس فقط في السلفيين او في الصوفيين او في المقلدة او في الظاهرية....و الا فلم نحن هنا؟؟؟ اما الشيخ ابن عثيمين فلا زلت مخالفا لكم حتى فيما فصلتموه...ففي الصفات و في غيرها من المباحث يتبع منهجا اكاديميا صارما يركز على تحليل المقالات و بيان الفروق و أوجه الأشباه و النظائر و تقعيد القواعد ...بعيدا عن عقلية الرد ورد الفعل..و فين و فين لما تجد له كلاما في فرقة او في شخص قديم او حديث ... و كلامه في الصفات رحمه الله على هذا الضرب..من بيان ما يفيد دون الدخول في ردود الأفعال ..و يا ريت الناس كلهم ابن عثيمين  :Smile:

----------


## زوجة وأم

يا "طالب الإيمان"
اتقي الله
واحترم العلماء ولا تقلل أدبك معهم حتى وإن كنت تخالفهم في رأي، أقصد اسلوبك في الكلام عن الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 
ما احوج طلاب العلم إلى تعلم الأدب قبل العلم
يا أخي الكريم
ما فهمته أنت من كلام الشيخ رحمه الله ليس ظاهر كلامه  رحمه الله
وما قصده الشيخ بالتنطع هو الخوض في كيفية الصفات
وهذا واضح جدا في كلامه رحمه الله
انظر ماذا قال الشيخ عندما تكلم عن التنطع والتعمق في الصفات:



> ويأتي الإخوة الطلبة الشباب الذين يريدون أن يتعمقوا -زعموا- في صفات الله ، فينقبون عن مثل هذه المسائل ، كم أصابع الله ؟! ، كيف عينه ؟! ، كيف وجهه ؟! .


ثم ذكر الأثر عن الإمام مالك عندما سُئل عن كيفية الاستواء.
فواضح من كلامه أنه يقصد التعمق الذي يؤدي إلى الخوض في الكيفية والسؤال عنها.

ويؤكد ذلك أنه قال في آخر كلامه:



> وأحذرك وأحذر السامعين من التنطع والتعمق في هذه المسألة الخطيرة ، عليكم بما كُلفتم به من الأعمال ، ودعوا ما لم تكلفوا به ، ابحث كيف تصلي ، كيف تتوضأ ، كيف تصوم ، كيف تتصدق ، واترك صفات الله عز وجل ، خذها كما جاءت ولا تُنقب عنها ؛ لأن أمامك أناساً أعلم منك ، وأحرص منك على معرفة الله ، وأشد حباً منك للخير وللعلم ما ناقشوا الرسول فيها . أ.هـ


فهنا قال "ابحث كيـــف تصلي، كيــف تتوضأ ... إلخ
فهو يتحدث عن الكيفية والخوض فيها، ولا يتحدث عن اثبات الصفات ومعرفتها واثرها


ومع هذا نقول
لا أحد معصوم من الخطأ 
فإن وقع الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في خطأ في مسألة معينة مرتبطة بالصفات فهو بشر
وما أحسن ما قاله الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله عند ترجمته للإمام ابن خزيمة رحمه الله:
((ولابن خزيمة عظمة في النفوس، وجلالة في القلوب لعلمه ودينه، واتباعه السنة.
وكتابه في " التوحيد " مجلد كبير، وقد تأول في ذلك حديث الصورة.
فليعذر من تأول بعض الصفات.
وأما السلف، فما خاضوا في التأويل، بل آمنوا وكفوا، وفوضوا علم ذلك إلى الله ورسوله، ولو أن كل من أخطأ في اجتهاده مع صحة إيمانه، وتوخيه لاتباع الحق أهدرناه، وبدعناه، لقل من يسلم من الائمة معنا.
رحم الله الجميع بمنه وكرمه.))  سير أعلام النبلاء (14 / 374)
أما الطعن في منهج الشيخ  واتهمامه بالتناقض في منهجه فهو ظلم للشيخ رحمه الله واتهامٌ باطل


رحم الله الشيخ العثيمين، وجزاه عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء، ورزقه الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أبو الفداء

> و أنَّ هناكَ نقصاً في الاهتمام و التحضيض على الاهتمام بآثار الأسماء و الصفات على النفوس و الكائنات ، و إنهُ لمِنَ الأولى ، في مقابل الردود الفلسفيّة أن نعوّض الناس و طلاب العلم عن كُتب التصوف بكتبٍ بعيدةٍ عن الانحرافات


أخي الكريم، عبارة "آثار الأسماء والصفات" ماذا تقصد بها؟ إن كنت تقصد علم السلوك والأخلاق والعناية بالوعد والوعيد وإحياء معاني الزهد والورع والخشية في النفوس، وإصلاح القلوب وتزكيتها، فإن هذا لم يفرِّط فيه الشيخ رحمه الله، ولا توصف قلة كلامه فيه - مقارنة بغيره من أبواب العلم - بأنها "خلل" في منهجه، ولا بأنها خلاف الأولى!
لكل مقام مقال، ولكل فنّ أهله. والأولوية في التعليم مناط النظر فيها = أحوال أهل الزمان وما يفشو فيهم من الجهالات! وأنا لا أنازع في أن هناك نقصا - بالجملة - في زماننا في تنقية تراثنا في علم النفس والسلوك من الضلالات والخزعبلات الصوفية، وأن الحاجة تمس إلى هذا، ولكن هل هذا يعاب به فلان أو فلان من أئمة الدعوة ويقال كان الأولى به أن يشتغل بهذا؟ إن الرجل إذا ما استقام معتقده ورسخت قدمه في أصول أهل السنة في سائر أبواب الاعتقاد، فإنه لا يضيره بعد ذلك أن يطالع ما صنفه المبتدعة - فضلا عن الكفار والملاحدة - في أي فن من الفنون يخرج منه الفوائد يصفيها من الدخن وينفع بها نفسه وغيره من الناس.. 
فينبغي أن ننتبه إلى أن هذا الذي أشرتَ إليه من تحقيق آثار الصفات - إن صح فهمنا لمرادك منه - لا يُقدَّم مطلبُ البحث والنظر فيه على مطلب تحرير وتقعيد وتأصيل طريقة السلف رحمهم الله في فهم معاني تلك الأسماء والصفات ابتداءا، بل إنه يأتي بعده في المنزلة ولا شك، إذ صيانة معتقد الناس من عبث العابثين في زمان شاعت فيه البدع من كل صنف ولون، مقدم - في التعليم - على علوم السلوك والأخلاق وإصلاح القلوب.. 
وهذه طريقة الأنبياء والمرسلين، فإنهم ما بدأوا في تعليم الأخلاق والسلوك والشرائع، وما أخذوا في تزكية القلوب بالوعد والوعيد، إلا بعدما أزالوا شبهات الشرك والضلال من نفوس الناس أولا، فأخرجوهم من ظلمات الشرك إلى نور التوحيد. 
ومما لا يخفى أن علم العقيدة لا يمكن لطالب علم أن يدرسه إلا بمعرفة الأصول التي تتميز بها عقيدة السلف عن عقائد الفرق الضالة، بدءا من مصادر التلقي نفسها! وهو علم مقارن يلزم له - لا محالة - دراسة أصول المخالفين ونقضها كما كانت طريقة الشيخ رحمه الله وسائر من سبقوه من أئمة الدعوة المباركة رحمهم الله جميعا.. وأما "الردود" على المخالفين فإنما هي ثمرة لهذا التأصيل، وفي زمان الانترنت والفضائيات = الناس أحوج ما يكون إليها!
والله تعالى يقول: ((وَكَذَلِكَ نفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ)) [الأنعام : 55] وأنت تدري أن علوم العقيدة لا تدرس في كثير من المعاهد والكليات الشرعية المعاصرة - بل في أكثرها - إلا في سياق الفلسفة وعلى أصول المتكلمين! 
فالقصد أن تحقيق فهم معاني الصفات فهما صحيحا في الابتداء وتمييزه عما يبثه المبتدعة من غثاء = قضية، والعمل بلوازم هذا الفهم في الظاهر والباطن = قضية أخرى، وكل منهما فنّ مستقل له من بسط الله لهم فيه من الرزق ما شاء، ولكل وجهة هو موليها.. فلا يعاب إمام من الأئمة أو عالم من العلماء لكونه أكثر من الكلام - تعليما وتصنيفا - في باب من أبواب العلم ما لم يكن منه في غيره، ولا يقال فيمن قدم تأصيل التوحيد بفهم السلف على غيره من العلوم إنه خالف الأولى!

----------


## زوجة وأم

> أولاً : 
> تحدثتُ عن " المنهجِ " العام ، الذي ينتسب إليهِ الشيخ - رحمةُ الله عليهِ - ، و أنَّ هناكَ نقصاً في الاهتمام و التحضيض على الاهتمام بآثار الأسماء و الصفات على النفوس و الكائنات ، و إنهُ لمِنَ الأولى ، في مقابل الردود الفلسفيّة أن نعوّض الناس و طلاب العلم عن كُتب التصوف بكتبٍ بعيدةٍ عن الانحرافات ، هذا الأصح و ما يُمليهِ علينا (فقهُ الأولويات) ، حتى - يا ابنَ الروميّة - أنَّ ابن القيّم عندما كتبَ في هذا المجال لم يسلم من بعضِ الشحطات الصوفيّة ، أو بتعبيرٍ أخف : لم يسلم من الاستشهاد بمقالات أمثال السُري السقطي و أبي يزيد البسطامي و من شابههما .
> و حتى أنني عندما أحتاج أن أقرأ في كُتب تتحدث في هذا المجال ، لا أجد ْ أمامي إلا كتبَ أهلِ التصوف و من في عقيدتهم - في بعض النواحي - مقال .
> ثانياً : 
> 
> - و الحديثُ عن الشيخِ بالأخص - ، نعم : الشيخُ لم يدخل إلى مجال الردود بالمعني الأخص - أي الأخذ و الردّ مع شخصٍ ما - ، إنما كانتْ شروحه تنبي عن الردود بالشكل الأعمّ ، و هي مناقشة مقالات الفرق ، وهنا يظهر تضخمها على ما هوَ أهمّ منها .


أنت نفسك اقريت بأن الشيخ لم يُهمل هذا الجانب بالكليّة، ولكنه لم يركز عليه ويطول فيه، وهذا أمر طبيعي، فلا يستطيع كل عالم أن يكتب ويتحدث في كل جانب من جوانب العقيدة وغيرها من العلوم بتفصيل طويل وتعمق، فالعمر والوقت محدود، وكل عالم يتخصص في جانب معين ويركز على جوانب معينة، فكل واحد يُكمل الآخر.

أما مسألة الأولويات، ورأيك في أن هذا الجانب أهم من الردود على أهل البدع
فلا شك بأن موضوع آثار الأسماء والصفات مهم، ويجب عدم اهماله، ولكن الرد على أهل البدع -خاصة في هذا العصر- مُهم أيضا، فقد كثُر أهل البدع، وازداد نشاطهم في نشرهم لعقيدتهم الباطلة، ونشرهم للشبهات ضد العقيدة الصحيحة، خاصة في مسألة الصفات 
وساعدهم في ذلك الانترنت، فيمكنهم نشر باطلهم حول العالم وبلغات مختلفة، وأنا أرى هذا بعيني شبه يوميا على الانترنت، ولهم مواقع متخصصة في نشر العقيدة الباطلة خاصة باللغة الأنجليزية، ويتنقلون بين المنتديات، حتى التي فيها عوام، ويبثون الشبهات، فضل بعض الناس، والبعض الآخر اصبحت لديه شبهات، والبعض أصبح حائرا يتنقل بين الفرق،.. نسأل الله العافية والسلامة، ونعوذ بالله من شر أهل البدع

والسلف الصالح كان لهم جهد كبير في الرد على أهل البدع، ولم يهملوا هذا الجانب، ولم يُهملوا الجانب الآخر أيضا، ولكن تجد لكل عالم تخصصا وتركيزا على أمور معينة، على حسب طاقته وامكانياته ووقته وعلمه،

لا أدري إذا كان ما اقصده واضحا أم لا ، فأنا لا أحسن التعبير في بعض الأحيان ولكن أرجو ان يكون مقصودي قد وصل.


وأخيرا أقول: من وجد نقصا وإهمال من العلماء لجانب معين من الدين وكان لديه علم، فعليه أن يسد هذا النقص ولا ينتظر غيره ليقوم بهذا العمل.  وإذا لم يكن لدى هذا الطالب علم في هذا الجانب فليتحدث مع أحد أهل العلم في هذا الأمر، لعله يقوم بهذا العمل، فيكون للطالب أجر عمل هذا العالم، وكل من ينتفع بهذا العلم.

----------


## زوجة وأم

> أخي الكريم، عبارة "آثار الأسماء والصفات" ماذا تقصد بها؟ إن كنت تقصد علم السلوك والأخلاق والعناية بالوعد والوعيد وإحياء معاني الزهد والورع والخشية في النفوس، وإصلاح القلوب وتزكيتها، فإن هذا لم يفرِّط فيه الشيخ رحمه الله، ولا توصف قلة كلامه فيه - مقارنة بغيره من أبواب العلم - بأنها "خلل" في منهجه، ولا بأنها خلاف الأولى!
> لكل مقام مقال، ولكل فنّ أهله. والأولوية في التعليم مناط النظر فيها = أحوال أهل الزمان وما يفشو فيهم من الجهالات! وأنا لا أنازع في أن هناك نقصا - بالجملة - في زماننا في تنقية تراثنا في علم النفس والسلوك من الضلالات والخزعبلات الصوفية، وأن الحاجة تمس إلى هذا، ولكن هل هذا يعاب به فلان أو فلان من أئمة الدعوة ويقال كان الأولى به أن يشتغل بهذا؟ إن الرجل إذا ما استقام معتقده ورسخت قدمه في أصول أهل السنة في سائر أبواب الاعتقاد، فإنه لا يضيره بعد ذلك أن يطالع ما صنفه المبتدعة - فضلا عن الكفار والملاحدة - في أي فن من الفنون يخرج منه الفوائد يصفيها من الدخن وينفع بها نفسه وغيره من الناس.. 
> فينبغي أن ننتبه إلى أن هذا الذي أشرتَ إليه من تحقيق آثار الصفات - إن صح فهمنا لمرادك منه - لا يُقدَّم مطلبُ البحث والنظر فيه على مطلب تحرير وتقعيد وتأصيل طريقة السلف رحمهم الله في فهم معاني تلك الأسماء والصفات ابتداءا، بل إنه يأتي بعده في المنزلة ولا شك، إذ صيانة معتقد الناس من عبث العابثين في زمان شاعت فيه البدع من كل صنف ولون، مقدم - في التعليم - على علوم السلوك والأخلاق وإصلاح القلوب.. 
> وهذه طريقة الأنبياء والمرسلين، فإنهم ما بدأوا في تعليم الأخلاق والسلوك والشرائع، وما أخذوا في تزكية القلوب بالوعد والوعيد، إلا بعدما أزالوا شبهات الشرك والضلال من نفوس الناس أولا، فأخرجوهم من ظلمات الشرك إلى نور التوحيد. 
> ومما لا يخفى أن علم العقيدة لا يمكن لطالب علم أن يدرسه إلا بمعرفة الأصول التي تتميز بها عقيدة السلف عن عقائد الفرق الضالة، بدءا من مصادر التلقي نفسها! وهو علم مقارن يلزم له - لا محالة - دراسة أصول المخالفين ونقضها كما كانت طريقة الشيخ رحمه الله وسائر من سبقوه من أئمة الدعوة المباركة رحمهم الله جميعا.. وأما "الردود" على المخالفين فإنما هي ثمرة لهذا التأصيل، وفي زمان الانترنت والفضائيات = الناس أحوج ما يكون إليها!
> والله تعالى يقول: ((وَكَذَلِكَ نفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ)) [الأنعام : 55] وأنت تدري أن علوم العقيدة لا تدرس في كثير من المعاهد والكليات الشرعية المعاصرة - بل في أكثرها - إلا في سياق الفلسفة وعلى أصول المتكلمين! 
> فالقصد أن تحقيق فهم معاني الصفات فهما صحيحا في الابتداء وتمييزه عما يبثه المبتدعة من غثاء = قضية، والعمل بلوازم هذا الفهم في الظاهر والباطن = قضية أخرى، وكل منهما فنّ مستقل له من بسط الله لهم فيه من الرزق ما شاء، ولكل وجهة هو موليها.. فلا يعاب إمام من الأئمة أو عالم من العلماء لكونه أكثر من الكلام - تعليما وتصنيفا - في باب من أبواب العلم ما لم يكن منه في غيره، ولا يقال فيمن قدم تأصيل التوحيد بفهم السلف على غيره من العلوم إنه خالف الأولى!


بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل
ما قلته أنت هو ما أردت قوله في ردي السابق، ولكنني لم أحسن تعبيره وإيضاحه، وقد كفيتَ ووفيت.

----------


## طالب الإيمان

أتدري ما مُشكلتك َ يا أبا الفداء ، أنكَ تردّ على سؤالٍ تستفصل عنه ؟ ؟  فهل تصحّ هذه طريقة ؟

----------


## طالب الإيمان

و لكنْ لا إشكالْ ، ..
تقول - وفقكَ اللهُ - : 



> أخي الكريم، عبارة "آثار الأسماء والصفات" ماذا تقصد بها؟ إن كنت تقصد علم السلوك والأخلاق والعناية بالوعد والوعيد وإحياء معاني الزهد والورع والخشية في النفوس، وإصلاح القلوب وتزكيتها، فإن هذا لم يفرِّط فيه الشيخ رحمه الله، ولا توصف قلة كلامه فيه - مقارنة بغيره من أبواب العلم - بأنها "خلل" في منهجه، ولا بأنها خلاف الأولى!


أولاً : 
سأُرجئ كلامي عن ( الآثار ) إلى حين ، على أنني أستغربهُ من طالبِ علمٍ مثلكَ ، و ليسَ هيَ ما ذكرتَ من مجالات "الرقائق" .
ثانياً : 
كلامي في "خلافِ الأولى" كانَ عن تضخّم الردّ على "أهل البدع" في مجالِ "الأسماءِ و الصفات" ، أما "الخلل في المنهج" فهوَ حول موضوع لنْ أدخله مرةً أٌخرى ، لكنهُ : أنَّ الشيخ عندما يقف أمام حديثٍ مشكل يضطرب منهجه ُ - و هذا في ظني لا أُلزم بهِ أحداً - .



> لكل مقام مقال، ولكل فنّ أهله. والأولوية في التعليم مناط النظر فيها = أحوال أهل الزمان وما يفشو فيهم من الجهالات!


و نحنُ عندَ هذه ! ، فهل أولويّة التعليم أنْ تشرح "الواسطيّة" أكثر من عشرِ مرات ؟ و هل منْ أولويّة التعليم أن تُدخل الطلابَ في جدلٍ فلسفيّ دونَ أن توصلهم إلى ثمرة الأسماء ِ و الصفات ؟ و الله لقد قتلنا فائدة الأسماءِ و الصفات بهذه الجدالات ، يدخُل الطلاب إلى العلم الشرعي ، فيبدأ بـ ( الرد على الأشاعرة ) و ( الرد على المرجئة ) و ( الرد على المعتزلة ) ؟ ؟ و لقد سمعتُ عن الكثير من السلفيين في أوربا ، يدخل الرجل في الإسلام ، ثُم لا يفتأ يُعلمهُ الشيخ ( الذي لا يعدوا 20 عاماً ، إلا لأنهُ آتٍ من الجزيرةِ العربيّة ) الواسطيةَ و التدمريّة و الحموية ، و فتح القدير ؟ ؟ ، و كُل هذا الخلل من آثار المنهج السلفي على العلم ، و على مفهوم "العقيدة" ؟ ؟ 



> إن الرجل إذا ما استقام معتقده ورسخت قدمه في أصول أهل السنة في سائر أبواب الاعتقاد، فإنه لا يضيره بعد ذلك أن يطالع ما صنفه المبتدعة - فضلا عن الكفار والملاحدة - في أي فن من الفنون يخرج منه الفوائد يصفيها من الدخن وينفع بها نفسه وغيره من الناس..


و نحنُ لسنا عند هذه ِ ، نحنُ عندَ المقارنة بين "انتاجهم" و "انتاجنا" في مجال الثمرة من الأسماء و الصفات ؟ ؟ 



> فينبغي أن ننتبه إلى أن هذا الذي أشرتَ إليه من تحقيق آثار الصفات - إن صح فهمنا لمرادك منه - لا يُقدَّم مطلبُ البحث والنظر فيه على مطلب تحرير وتقعيد وتأصيل طريقة السلف رحمهم الله في فهم معاني تلك الأسماء والصفات ابتداءا، بل إنه يأتي بعده في المنزلة ولا شك،


غير صحيح البتّة ، حينها قد أغفلنا "الثمرة" ، و لا نحصُل على الثمرة إلى بالتأصيل للمعنى الصحيح ، فالكلام عن أهميّة تأصيل المعنى على قواعد منهجِ أهلِ السُنة تحصيلُ حاصل .



> وأنت تدري أن علوم العقيدة لا تدرس في كثير من المعاهد والكليات الشرعية المعاصرة - بل في أكثرها - إلا في سياق الفلسفة وعلى أصول المتكلمين!


خطأُ متكلمي الإسلام أكبر من خطئنا نحنُ في إغفال ِ الثمرة .



> ولا يقال فيمن قدم تأصيل التوحيد بفهم السلف على غيره من العلوم إنه خالف الأولى!


بعُدكَ عن النزاعِ كبعدِ المشرق من المغرب ، فهل ْ تستطيع أن ْ تُخبرني عن فائدة ذلكْ التأصيل ، غيرْ أنهُ على " منهجِ أهل السُنة " ؟

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

أصّلتُ لنفسي الفقيرة قاعدة في هذا الباب ، لا تختلف كثيراً عن عبارات أهل العلم من حيث المعنى ولكني صغتها بعبارة حديثة بعض الشيء ، وهي أن المطلوب منا في باب الصفات "مطلق الإدراك" لا "الإدراك المطلق" ، فالأول أصله أدلة كثيرة من الكتاب والسنة فيها الأمر بتعظيم الله ومعرفة  أسمائه الحسنى ، والثاني أصله قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لا تدركه الأبصار :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: الآية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ليس كمثله شيء :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ،  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ولم يكن له كفواً أحد  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  ، فمطلق الإدراك ممكن ، بل إدراك معاني الصفات ممتنع إذا فُقِد مطلق الإدراك ، فإنه لا بد من الدخول في مطلق الإدراك لإثبات الصفات ، ذاتية أو فعلية ، وأما الإدراك المطلق فمستحيل واستحالته ناشئة عن لا تناهي الله في جلاله وعظمته [1] ، وكذلك لا تناهي أسماءه على الصحيح من أقوال أهل العلم. 
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
[1] بل حتى في المُحدثات والمتناهيات ، يستحيل على العقل الإحاطة المطلقة بخصائص وأحوال شيء من آحادها ، فما بالك بأسماء الله وصفاته ؟ وقد عبّر عنها ابن تيمية بعبارة معناها أنه يستحيل مطابقة الصورة الذهنية للحقيقة الخارجية من كل وجه ، وجاء الفيلسوف ألفريد كورزيبسكي ليعيد تقرير هذه الحقيقة بعبارته المشهورة :"الخارطـة ليست هي الحقيقة".

----------


## أبو الفداء

> أتدري ما مُشكلتك َ يا أبا الفداء ، أنكَ تردّ على سؤالٍ تستفصل عنه ؟ ؟ فهل تصحّ هذه طريقة ؟


وددت أن أقول لك: رحم الله من أهدى إلي عيوبي، ولكن في الحقيقة فإن السؤال في أول مشاركتي الآنفة جاء على وجه الاستنكار وليس الاستفهام، وكنت أحسب أن هذا واضح من سياق الكلام. وأنت لم تحرر إلى الآن مرادك بآثار الصفات، فمن الملوم أصالة على الكلام بالمجملات إن أورثت عند الناس إشكالات؟؟؟ 
وقد قلتُ إن كان مرادك كذا وكذا فهذا غلط، وفي كلامي ما يظهر منه أن أيا كان العلم الذي تقصده بآثار الصفات فإنه لا يتقدم في المنزلة على هذا العلم المبارك.. ولا أعني بهذا العلم المبارك التفنن في مجادلة أهل البدع، ولكن تعلم أصول السلف وتمييزها عن أصول الخلف.. وتحقيق آثار الصفات في الإنسان مطلب ضروري ولا شك، ولكن عندما يكون الواقع حولنا تبث فيه الشبهات والبدع والانحرافات العقدية في الهواء الذي يتنفسه الناس، فلا نقول إن تعلم هذا العلم لضبط توحيد المسلمين وتصفية عقائدهم من الدخن = ليس في منزلة الأولوية!!




> لكنهُ : أنَّ الشيخ عندما يقف أمام حديثٍ مشكل يضطرب منهجه ُ


سبحان الله..
يا أخي الكريم عبارة "يضطرب منهجه" هذه ليست بالكلمة الهينة!! لا يقال فلان اضطرب منهجه إلا فيمن عنده اختلاط في أصوله العلمية!
أنت الآن تخرج - بظاهر تحريرك هذا - بأصل استقرائي عام تنسبه إلى منهج الشيخ، مفاده باختصار أنه "كلما مر بكذا = فعل كذا"! فهل أطالبك بالتدليل على هذا من كلامه رحمه الله ؟ هل تراني أقول لك: "لا تنقل لنا كلامه في النصوص "المشكلة" ولكن هات لنا حديث واحد "مشكل" - أيا كان قصدك بهذه الكلمة - "اضطرب" عنده "منهج" الشيخ" ؟!! نعم أنت لا تلتزم هذا الإطلاق ولكن تأمل عبارتك! لن أكلمك في إشكالية تحرير المصطلح.. ولكن أكتفي بتنبيهك - بارك الله فيك - إلى ضخامة الدعوى التي تظهر من عبارتك... !!!

قد بين لك أخونا الشيخ أمجد وغيره من الإخوة بما لا مزيد عليه أن ما عددته أنت من اضطراب منهج الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في كلامه المنقول آنفا = إنما هو من آيات صحة منهجه في الحقيقة! ومراد الشيخ من كلامه المنقول واضح جدا، وقد شرح هذا الحديث "المشكل" لطلبته مرارا ولم يمتنع أو يتوقف عن شرحه لأجل ما فيه من خلاف، بل حرر الأقوال وأدلتها بما يتحقق به المراد!! 




> و نحنُ عندَ هذه ! ، فهل أولويّة التعليم أنْ تشرح "الواسطيّة" أكثر من عشرِ مرات ؟ و هل منْ أولويّة التعليم أن تُدخل الطلابَ في جدلٍ فلسفيّ دونَ أن توصلهم إلى ثمرة الأسماء ِ و الصفات ؟ و الله لقد قتلنا فائدة الأسماءِ و الصفات بهذه الجدالات ، يدخُل الطلاب إلى العلم الشرعي ، فيبدأ بـ ( الرد على الأشاعرة ) و ( الرد على المرجئة ) و ( الرد على المعتزلة ) ؟ ؟ و لقد سمعتُ عن الكثير من السلفيين في أوربا ، يدخل الرجل في الإسلام ، ثُم لا يفتأ يُعلمهُ الشيخ ( الذي لا يعدوا 20 عاماً ، إلا لأنهُ آتٍ من الجزيرةِ العربيّة ) الواسطيةَ و التدمريّة و الحموية ، و فتح القدير ؟ ؟ ، و كُل هذا الخلل من آثار المنهج السلفي على العلم ، و على مفهوم "العقيدة" ؟ ؟


وهل شرح الواسطية عشر مرات كان موجها لنفس الطلبة في كل مرة ؟؟؟؟ سبحان الله!
وهل يلزم من الدخول في جدل مع المبتدعة = الحرمان في التعليم من إصابة ثمرة العلم بالصفات ؟؟؟ ما الإشكال في أن يتعلم الطلبة هذا كما يتعلمون منهجا في الفقه وأصوله والمعاملات وأصولها والأخلاق والتربية وغيرها؟؟؟ الجدالات لا تقتل فائدة الأسماء والصفات فقد تكون ضرورة في أحيان كثيرة، وإنما الذي يقتل الفائدة = المراء والإصرار على الباطل، وهذا لا يكون إلا عند أهل الأهواء، أعاذنا الله وإياك منهم.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الخلل عند بعض الدعاة شيء، والخلل "في المنهج السلفي" شيء آخر كما لا يخفى على أحد!! فهل ألزمك بظاهر هذه الأخيرة؟ قد سبق لك أن وقعت مع أحد الإخوة في نزاع اتهمك فيه بأنك ترمي "المنهج السلفي" بالنقص بسبب عبارة مشابهة ساء تحريرك لها! المنتسبون للسلفية شيء، والمنهج السلفي شيء آخر، فلا يضرب هذا بذاك!! 
نعم أنا أدري أن هذا ليس مرادك، ولكن يا أخي الفاضل الدقة في تحرير العبارة ضرورة في مقام الحوار العلمي لا يصح التساهل فيها، بارك الله فيك. فإن أكثر الخلاف بين أهل السنة مرجعه إلى سوء تحرير العبارة! 



> فالكلام عن أهميّة تأصيل المعنى على قواعد منهجِ أهلِ السُنة تحصيلُ حاصل


لا ليس كذلك، ولو كان كذلك لما فُتحت هذه الصفحة لهذا الموضوع أصلا!!! وهل افترقت أكثر الفرق المنحرفة عن أهل السنة إلا في هذه القواعد؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

وأستأذنكم في إغلاق الموضوع، فقد آل إلى جدال لا فائدة فيه، وتكرار لكلام قد نوقش مرارا في مواضع شتى في هذا المجلس..
وأرجو ألا يأتينا في كل مرة تُطرح أمثال هذه المسائل الدقيقة للمباحثة العلمية في المجلس من يقول لنا لقد بالغتم في هذا الباب وأكثرتم من الجدل فيه وتركتم كذا وكذا وقصرتم في كذا وكذا وهذه مشكلة السلفيين... !! المجلس أمامكم بما فيه من أقسام، فإن وجدتم بابا ترون الإخوة قد قصروا فيه فأتحفونا بما ينقصنا نكن لكم من الشاكرين! ومن كانت له ملاحظات منهجية يريد إفادة إخوانه بها فليتفضل مشكورا بطرحها في موضوع مستقل، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

